# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Metastasierung 1.0

## LowRoad

> ...Es ist doch auffallend, dass diese Studien sämtlich die weitest fortgeschrittenen Stadien der 
> Erkrankung betreffen. Kennst Du Studien, deren Ziel es ist, nach Behandlungsweisen zu forschen, 
> dass es dazu gar nicht kommt, z.B. der Prophylaxe gegen Metastasen...


Diese, meiner Meinung nach, berechtigte Frage möchte ich mit einem kleinem Exkurs in die Metastasierung beantworten. Um die pessimistische Grundstimmung etwas zu durchbrechen, hier erst mal ein _Interview mit einer Forscherin_, die dieses Problem, zumindest bei Breast-Cancer, ähnlich sieht, aber auch ein paar Auswege skizziert:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Breast Cancer Clinical Trials sollten darauf abzielen, Metastasen zu verhindern
*


Patricia S. Steeg, PhD, Leiter Frauen-Onkologie des "Center for Cancer Research", "National Cancer Institute", Bethesda, Maryland im Interview mit Anna Azvolinsky, PhD:

CancerNetwork spricht mit Patricia S. Steeg, PhD, Chef der Sektion Frauen-Krebs am Center for Cancer Research am National Cancer Institute in Bethesda, Maryland. Dr. Steeg hat vor kurzem in einem Beitrag für die Zeitschrift Nature Forderung nach einer Verschiebung in den beiden Arten von Medikamenten, die für Brustkrebs entwickelt werden und in der Art, wie klinische Studien geplant und ausgeführt werden beschrieben.

Das Brustkrebs-Feld hat einen langen Weg zurückgelegt. Nach einer Studie aus Großbritannien hat sich die 10-Jahres-Überlebensrate von rund 51% in den frühen 1980er Jahren auf 77% im Jahr 2007 gesteigert. Tumoren von Patienten mit der Diagnose Brustkrebs werden jetzt genetisch und histologisch untersucht um besser abgestimmte Therapie einzusetzen. Wir sind imstande, eine Untergruppe der Hochrisiko-Patienten zu identifizieren, die wahrscheinlich eine aggressivere Behandlung brauchen, und eine neue Generation von Therapien, zur aggressiven Behandlung von Tumoren sind in späten Stadien der Entwicklung. Aber nach wie vor ist es für Brustkrebs Patienten mit fortgeschritten metastatischen Erkrankungen unwahrscheinlich geheilt zu werden, oder selbst länger zu überleben. 

Dr. Steeg glaubt, dass anstatt nur mit Schwerpunkt auf Medikamente, die bestehende Tumore schrumpfen lassen, wir Entwicklungen und Tests von Medikamenten bräuchten, die nicht nur das bestehende Tumorwachstum, sondern auch die Ausbreitung des Krebses, die Metastasierung, verhindern könnten.


*CancerNetwork:* Dr. Steeg, Sie schlagen vor, dass die Medikamenten-Entwickler anfangen sollten, über die Verhinderung einer metastatischen Erkrankung zu forschen, anstatt die vorhandenen Tumore am weiteren Wachstum zu hindern. Erklären Sie bitte die Gründe dafür?

*Dr. Steeg:* Gerne. Ich bin ein Molekularbiologe, und ich untersuche Tumormetastasierung. Das ist die Wanderung von Tumorzellen aus dem Primärtumor zu anderen Stellen des Körpers, wo sie Schritt für Schritt wachsen. Dies ist der wesentliche Faktor für den Tod von Krebspatienten. Wir studieren Metastasen in Modellsystemen, in der Regel bei Mäusen. Wir injizieren einem Tumor in Mäuse, und wie im menschlichen Prozess bilden sie ein Primärtumor, der dann streut. Und was ich und viele andere Metastasen-Forscher bemerkt haben, existieren eine Reihe von Medikamenten die signifikant die Entwicklung von Metastasen verhindern, wenn sie den Mäusen bald nach der Ausbildung des Primärtumors gegeben werden. Nun, wenn wir dieses Medikamente später geben, sobald die Maus bereits Metastasen entwickelt hat, lässt es diese nicht schrumpfen. Es kann sie nicht auslöschen. Aber zumindest wird ihre Weiterentwicklung behindert. Und so sehen wir evt. eine Möglichkeit Metastasen beim Menschen zu verhindern. Und jetzt bräuchten wir klinische Studien, die es uns ermöglichen, diese Hypothese zu verifizieren.

*CancerNetwork:* Können Sie Beispiele für diese Art von Medikamenten beschreiben, die entweder für Brustkrebs oder andere Krebsarten entwickelt worden sind, und die speziell Metastasen verhindern?

*Dr. Steeg:* Ja. Die Metastasierungs-Literatur nennt eine Menge Beispiele für diese Art der Wirkung. Meine eigene Forschung konzentriert sich auf Hirnmetastasen bei Brustkrebs. Vor 10, 20 Jahren ging Brustkrebs selten in das Gehirn, und wenn es das tat, war der Patient in der Regel unheilbar krank und bekam nur einige Medikamente gegen die Symptome. Aber jetzt, mit besseren systemischen Therapien, also Therapien, die durch den ganzen Körper gehen, gibt es eine Reihe von Frauen mit metastasiertem Brustkrebs die nach ihrer Erstlinien-Chemotherapie Rezidive incl. Hirnmetastasen entwickeln. Dies ist besonders verheerend, weil wir nicht über sehr gute Behandlungsmöglichkeiten für sie verfügen, und sie verursachen eine Menge neurokognitiver Beschwerden. Mit anderen Worten: die geistige Funktion kann beeinträchtigt werde, es kann Krämpfe verursachen, etc.

Also mein Labor, hat wiederum mit Hilfe von Mausmodellen Modelle für Hirnmetastasen von Gehirntumoren entwickelt, und wir haben jetzt drei oder vier Medikamente, die nicht im allgemeinen Gebrauch bei Brustkrebs sind, welche im Modell Hirnmetastasen verhindern könnten. Eines davon ist Vorinostat [Zolinza®]. Es ist ein Histondeacetylaseinhibitor. Es ist ein FDA-zugelassenes Medikament für eine andere Art von Krebs. Ein anderes ist Pazopanib [Votrient®], auch ein von der FDA zugelassene Medikament für eine andere Art von Krebs. Unsere Modelle legen nahe, dass diese Medikamente möglicherweise wirksam Hirnmetastasen verhindern könnten.

*CancerNetwork:* Können Sie kurz Ihren Standpunkt zum Design klinischer Studien zusammenfassen? Wie finden Sie unsere aktuellen klinischen Studien, und was schlagen Sie vor, dass getan werden sollte, was derzeit nicht getan wird?

*Dr. Steeg:* Dies ist eigentlich ein sehr einfaches Konzept. Wenn ein Medikament entwickelt wird, und das ist mein Verständnis als PhD [PhD: entspr. einem wissenschaftliches Forschungsdoktorat, im Gegensatz zum MD: Medical Doctor , der teilweise ohne besondere wissenschaftliche Qualifizierung nach erfolgreich abgeschlossenem Studium vergeben wird], wird es zunächst in der Phase I der klinischen Studien getestet, und das untersucht den Zusammenhang von Dosierung und Toxizität. Also wird die Dosis eskaliert. Sie geben dem Patienten mehr und mehr von dem Medikament und beobachten die Nebenwirkungen, um eine sichere Dosis zu beschreiben, die Wirksamkeit haben könnte. Sobald Sie diese Dosis in Phase I-Studien bestimmt haben, gehen Sie zu Phase-II-Studien, wo man jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Hinweis der Wirksamkeit ist, untersucht, ob dieses Medikament tatsächlich funktioniert. Und der wichtigste Endpunkt in diesen Studien ist Schrumpfung der Tumoren. [RECIST Kriterien, bei PCA indirekt über PSA Abfall gemessen]

Das sind also Patienten, die mehrere Therapie-Linien durchlaufen haben und bereits metastasiert sind. Gefordert ist nun ein Schrumpfen der Metastasen durch den Einsatz dieses Medikamentes. Wie ich schon angemerkt hatte, wirken diese Mittel oft nicht bei unseren Maus Modellen. Um von einer Phase-II Studie zu einer Phase-III-Studien zu gelangen, hat das Medikament entweder die Metastasen selbst schrumpfen lassen, oder es hat mit der aktuellen Chemotherapie Synergien gezeigt, d.h. das Schrumpfen der Tumore war noch besser als bei der Chemotherapie alleine. Das Medikament geht dann in die Phase-III, das sind große Studien gegen den allgemeingültigen Behandlungsstandard, allein, oder mit Standard-Behandlung um Verbesserung für den Patienten aufzuzeigen. Dann wird es für die Zulassung bei der FDA eingereicht. 

Danach kann es sein, das adjuvante Studien durchgeführt werden. Das sind jetzt Metastasen Präventionsstudien. Bedeutet, es wird bereits Frauen verabreicht, die noch keine Metastasen entwickelt haben. Sie haben meist entweder große Primärtumoren oder primäre Tumorzellen, die bereits in die Lymphknoten gestreut haben [Node-Positiv Disease]. Und wir untersuchen die Wirkung des Medikamentes zur Verhinderung der Metastasierung. Doch wie Sie sehen können, ist dies ein sehr langer Prozess, und die einzigen Medikamente, die dazu eingesetzt werden können, sind diejenigen, die metastatischen Tumoren bereits in den Phase-II-und III-Studien Wirkung zeigen konnten.

Also, was ich vorschlage, ist, dass wir mit einer kleinen Umleitung die Verhinderung der Metastasierung testen müssen. Wir müssen mehr Medikamenten in die Metastasierungs-Präventionsstudien bekommen. Wir brauchen kleinere Studien, die wir öfter durchführen können und anfangen, um weitere Informationen zu erhalten. Und was ich vorgeschlagen habe, ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Und das wäre nach der Phase-II Studie, um zu wissen, dass das Medikament in der gefundenen Dosis nicht zu giftig ist, und wir haben einen Hinweis auf entspr. Wirksamkeit haben, und wir das Medikament auch in Kombination zu normalen Chemotherapien geben können. Für diesen Fall würde ich ein oder zwei Arten von randomisierten, Phase-II Metastasen-Präventions-Studien vorschlagen. Das wäre ein ziemlich einfaches Konzept. Zum Beispiel könnten das Patienten sein, die wegen früher Chemotherapie gekommen sind, und die Chemotherapie nicht funktioniert hat, so dass sie ein sehr hohes Risiko für eine umfangreiche metastasierte Erkrankung besitzen. Sie würden eine Standard-Chemotherapie und anschließend randomisiert entweder Placebo oder dieses, nach unserer Vermutung, Metastasierung verhindernde Medikament erhalten. Und was könnte der Endpunkt sein? Es wäre nicht Schrumpfung einer Läsion, denn es gibt ja noch keine. Es wäre der Zeitraum bis zur Entwicklung einer ersten Metastase. Ein zweiter Ansatz für diese Studie wären jene Patienten, mit begrenzter Metastasenlast, die schon mit der Standard-Behandlung behandelt worden wären. Diesen Patienten würde es erst mal gut gehen, aber sie besäßen ein außergewöhnlich hohes Risiko für weitere Metastasen. Auch hier würde man randomisieren in einen Behandlungsarm mit Standardtherapie als Vergleichsgruppe und eine Gruppe die gegen Metastasen vorbeugend behandelt würde. Auch hier wäre der Endpunkt nicht die Schrumpfung ihrer metastatischen Läsion. Es wäre die Zeit, bis zur Entwicklung neuer Metastasen. Ich denke, wenn wir diese Studien durchführen würden, könnten wir ein Hinweis bekommen, ob diese Medikamente Wirksamkeit bei der Verhinderung der Metastasierung haben. Das könnte zu neuen Überlegungen über den Einsatz dieser Medikamente führen.

*CancerNetwork:* Sicher. So sind die Arten von Studien, die Sie vorschlagen, bspw. mit Tamoxifen® und Trastuzumab (Herceptin®), zumindest für Brustkrebs gemacht worde. Trastuzumab wurde entwickelt, um Tumoren in der metastasierten Situation schrumpfen zu lassen. Existiert etwas Einzigartige bei Tamoxifen® und Trastuzumab was wir weiter entwickeln können, so wie Sie es vorhin beschrieben haben, um Metastasen zu verhindern?

*Dr. Steeg:* Nun, wir hatten wirklich Glück mit Trastuzumab und Tamoxifen®, weil diese Medikamente zwei Fähigkeiten haben. Erstens lassen sie Tumoren schrumpfen, und das ist es was sie durch die Phase I, II und III-Studien gebracht hat. Und zweitens, verhindern sie Metastasen und das ist von Vorteil, wo sie in der adjuvanten Situation eingesetzt wurden. Also diese Medikamente tun beides. Aber leider gibt es nicht viele Medikamente, die beide Eigenschaften besitzen: Geschwülste schrumpfen lassen und Metastasen verhindern. 

Denken wir über Metastasen nach, sprechen wir über die Fähigkeit der Zelle zu wandern, nicht darüber sich zu teilen. Nun kann man sich gut vorstellen, dass es Medikamente gibt, die diese Zellwanderung und das Eindringen in fremdes Gewebe unterbinden, die aber keinen toxischen Effekt auf die Zelle selbst oder progressionsverhindernde Eigenschaften hätten. Und so ist meine Hypothese, dass es wahrscheinlich draußen eine große Anzahl von Medikamenten mit diesen Fähigkeiten gibt, aber wir verlieren sie in der derzeitigen klinischen Routine. 

*CancerNetwork:* Ich verstehe. Ich denke, eine der Schwierigkeiten beim Testen der Wirksamkeit eines Medikaments beim Verhindern der Metastasierung ist, dass es schwierig sein könnte, vorherzusagen, welche Patienten und deren Tumore metastasieren würden, wenn sie nicht präventiv behandelt würden. Also zunächst müssten diese Versuche speziell bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko durchgeführt werden, ist das richtig?

*Dr. Steeg:* Dem stimme völlig zu. Für Brustkrebs, wissen wir genug über die Molekularbiologie der Progression von Brustkrebs. So können wir Gruppen von Patienten, die ein sehr hohes Risiko für Progression und Metastasen in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren besitzen, vorhersagen. Eine dieser Gruppen wären Patienten mit sehr großen, schnell wachsenden Primärtumoren. Sie bekommen Up-Front-Chemotherapie, kommen nicht direkt zur Chirurgie. Das nennt man eine neoadjuvante Chemotherapie. Also bekommen sie Up-Front-Chemotherapie um den Tumor schrumpfen zu lassen. Es gibt Fälle, wo die Up-Front-Chemotherapie den Tumor praktisch entfernt, nichts mehr nachweisbar ist, was für diese Patienten mit einer sehr guten Prognose verbunden ist. Leider gibt es aber viele Fälle, wo die Vorab-Chemotherapie den Tumor nicht wesentlich schrumpft, und der Patient in eine Operation geht. Und diese Patienten haben ein sehr hohes Risiko in ein paar Jahren eine metastasierte Erkrankung zu entwickeln. Nun hat die FDA kürzlich Leitlinien für klinische Studien in diesem neoadjuvanten Setting herausgebracht, aber ich denke, die ideale Gruppe von Patienten für diese Studien wären Frauen, wo die neoadjuvante Chemotherapie nur wenig Wirkung gezeigt hätte, sie ein sehr hohes Rezidivrisiko besitzen.

Es gibt noch andere Arten von Patienten, die man qualifizieren könnte. Und, wissen Sie, in anderen Krebsarten könnte dieses Konzept auch gelten, und ich glaube, man könnte auch dabei diese Patienten mit hohem Risiko identifizieren.
....

------------------------------------
*to be continued....*

----------


## LowRoad

Als Epithelial-mesenchymale Transition (EMT) bezeichnet man den Übergang von Epithelzellen in Zellen mit mesenchymalen Eigenschaften. Während der Embryonalentwicklung können Epithelzellen ihre epithelialen Eigenschaften verlieren, indem sie ihre Zellkontakte auflösen und Adhäsionsmoleküle wie E-Cadherin herunterregulieren. Dadurch können die Zellen nun migrieren und die Basalmembran passieren. In ihrem Zielgebiet angekommen können sie sich zu verschiedenen Zellen oder wieder zu Epithelzellen differenzieren. Auch bei der Metastasierung von Tumoren kommt es zu einem Phänotypwechsel, bei dem die Tumorzellen ihre zellspezifischen Eigenschaften verändern oder verlieren und damit die Fähigkeit zur Migration erlangen.



Als EMT antreibende Signalstoffe finden sich hier wieder die uns bekannten Proteine TGF-beta, Wnt und fibronectin sowie einige andere bekannte Wachstumsfaktoren, welche über den PI3K/AKT SIgnalweg die Migration antreibt. Dies ist erst mal eine Hypothese, welche aber in letzter Zeit immer mehr Zuspruch erhält. Eine aktuelle Untersuchung von Behnsawy[2], versuchte diesen Zusammenhang für Metastasierung bei Prostatakrebs aufzuklären. Stimmt die EMT Hypothese, sollten EMT spezifische Marker, bei vorhandener Metastasierung, im Serum nachweisbar sein, Noch spannender wäre natürlich der diagnostische Aspekt, könnte man doch die Bereitschaft zur Metastasierung relativ früh und sicher vorhersagen. Behnsawy untersuchte dazu 13 EMT assoziierte Marker an 197 Patienten, und erkannte, dass 4 Marker von besonderer Signifikanz waren:

E-cadherinSnailTwistvimentin

Historisch betrachtet sind der aPSA, der Gleason-Grad, eine Samenblaseninfiltration und/oder positive Schnittränder nach RPE für Metastasierung, d.h. Rezidive, prognostisch signifikant. Unabhängig davon konnte Behnsawy zeigen, dass die von ihm erkannten EMT Marker unabhängige prognostische Eigenschaften besitzen. 

War_ keiner_ der 4 EMT Marker erhöht hatten nur_ 4,4%_ der Pts. ein biochemisches Rezidiv (BCR)Bei _1 oder 2_ erhöhten EMT Markern entwickelte sich ein BCR in ca._ 25%_ der Pts.Waren _alle 4_ EMT Marker erhöht, war die BCR Wahrscheinlichkeit etwa _80%_.

Behnsawy Hypothese ist jetzt, dass, neben der konventionellen Prognostik, Twist und vimentin bei Prostatakrebs signifikante prognostische Marker wären. Ein Interessanter Ansatz, könnte man dadurch vielleicht die AS Steuerung optimieren.

--------------------------------------
*[1]:* Birchmeier & Birchmeier, Epithelial-mesenchymal transitions in development and tumor progression
*[2]:* Behnsawy, Expression patterns of epithelial-mesenchymal transition markers in localized prostate cancer

----------


## Harald_1933

> Behnsawy Hypothese ist jetzt, dass, neben der konventionellen Prognostik, Twist und vimentin bei Prostatakrebs signifikante prognostische Marker wären. Ein Interessanter Ansatz, könnte man dadurch vielleicht die AS Steuerung optimieren.


Kaum vorstellbar, dass sich Betroffene, die vorhaben, durch AS über einen längeren Zeitraum noch Lebensqualität beibehalten zu können, sich dieser komplizierten Sichtweise zuwenden werden.

*"Die Natur ist gnädig: Wer viel verspricht, dem schenkt sie zum Ausgleich ein schlechtes Gedächtnis"*
(Bob Hope)

----------


## PeterP

Hallo LowRoad,
danke für den tollen Beitrag, das gibt uns ab und zu wieder einen Hoffnungsschimmer. 
Der Frust ist nur die lange Zeit und die vielschichtigen Hürden, bis derartig hoffnungsvolle Ansätze beim Patienten ankommen.
Gruß, Peter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Der Grund warum Studien mit neuen Medikamenten bei den "weitest fortgeschrittenen Stadien der Erkrankung" durchgeführt werden ist einfach:

1. Weil man dann den Patienten, die ohnehin wenig wirksame Alternativen haben, eine neue Therapie anbieten kann die sowieso nicht viel schlechter als die übriggebliebenen wenig wirksamen Alternativen sind.
So enstanden zum Beispiel auch Daten zu Abiraterone oder Enzalutamide, d.h. bei Patienten nach Docetaxel-Chemotherapie, wo man sowieso nicht viele Alternativen hat.

2. Weil man aufgrund der eingeschränkten Prognose der Patienten schnell Daten hat.
Wenn nach der Drittlinienbehandlung der Patient statistisch gesehen nur noch 9 Monate lebt und man anstatt best supportive care ein neues Medikament testet und dies einen signifikante Lebensverlängerung zeigt (z.B. 12 Monate Überleben), dann hat man nach etwa 1,5 Jahren seine Daten zusammen.

----------


## LowRoad

AUA Meeting 2013 Abstract 964:
*Cigarette smoking is associated with shorter time from radical prostatectomy to metastasis: Results from the SEARCH Database
*
*Einführung und Ziele
*Zigarettenrauchen wird mit einer erhöhten Inzidenz verschiedener Krebsarten in Verbindung gebracht, die Korrelation mit Prostatakrebs bleibt jedoch unklar. Darüber hinaus wurden die Auswirkungen des Rauchens auf den Krankheitsverlauf nach einer Prostatakrebs Behandlungen nur in einer begrenzten Anzahl von Studien mit Männern bewertet, die mit Strahlentherapie behandelt wurden. Daher haben wir versucht, den Zusammenhang zwischen Rauchen und der Zeit bis zur Metastasierung nach radikaler Prostatektomie bei Männern aus der SEARCH (Shared Equal Access Regional Cancer Hospital) Kohorte zu analysieren.

*Methoden
*Retrospektive Analyse von 1450 Probanden aus SEARCH zwischen 1995 und 2010 mit dem verfügbaren Raucherstatus aus präoperativen Notizen. Vergleich der Basis und der Charakteristika der Erkrankung zwischen Rauchern und Nichtrauchern (Kombiniert Nie-Rauchern mit ehemaligen Rauchern) wurde unter Verwendung der Chi-Quadrat Analyse. Univariable und multivariaten Zusammenhang zwischen Raucher Status und Zeit zur Metastasierung wurde mittels Kaplan-Meier-Plots, Log-Rank-Test, Cox Proportional-Hazards-und konkurrierende Risikoanalyse.

*Ergebnisse
*Insgesamt 499 (34%) Patienten waren aktive Raucher und 951 (66%) waren Nichtraucher zum Zeitpunkt der Operation. Aktuelle Raucher waren deutlich jünger, eher Afroamerikaner, hatten ein niedrigeres BMI, höhere positive Biopsie Kernrate und eine höhere Inzidenz von extrakapsuläre Ausbreitung sowie und Samenblasenbefall. Insgesamt entwickelten 25 Patienten Metastasen über eine medianen Follow-up-Periode von 78 Monaten. Aktivrauchen wurde mit kürzerer Zeit von der Operation zur Metastasierung auf univariable Analyse assoziiert. Bereinigt um Eigenschaften der Patienten und präoperative Funktionen, blieb Rauchen verbunden mit kürzerer Zeit zur Metastasierung (HR = 2,68). Nach weiteren Anpassungen entsprechend der postoperative Eigenschaften, fanden wir ähnliche Ergebnisse (HR = 2,26). 

*Schlussfolgerungen 
*Unter Patienten, die sich einer radikalen Prostatektomie unterzogen hatten, wurde Zigarettenrauchen mit einer aggressiveren Krankheit und kürzerer Zeit von der Operation zur Metastasierung assoziiert.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hsp27 Reguliert EMT, Metastasierung und zirkulierender Tumorzellen bei Prostatakrebs
*
Immer wieder geistern irgendwelche erhöhten oder erniedrigten Protein Werte durch die medizinische Literatur, die Einfluss auf die Entwicklung von Prostatakrebs haben sollen. Leider weiß man selten bis nie, ob das nun die Verursacher oder nur die Folge von Progressionsentwicklungen sind, da doch alles irgendwie zusammen hängt und sich gegenseitig beeinflusst. Was sind die Knotenpunkte, die als therapeutisches Ziel dienen könnten, was sind eher Ergebnismarker der Krankheitsentwicklung ohne therapeutischen Nutzen?

Aktuell wird über HSP27 (heat shock protein 27) berichtet, welches _"highly expressed in castrate-resistant prostate cancer"_ sein soll[1]. Aber auch als Promoter einer EMT getriebenen Metastasierung angesehen wird [2]:




> Erkennung der zugrunde liegenden Mechanismen des metastasierenden Fortschreitens von Prostatakrebs kann zu Optionen führen, die Morbidität und Mortalität dieser Krankheit zu verringern. Ein wichtiger Faktor für die Metastasierung ist die Epithelial-To-Mesenchymale-Transition (EMT). Leider sind Kenntnisse dieses Mechanismus, die den Prozess der EMT in Krebszellen steuern noch im Entstehen begriffen. Hier berichten wir, dass das molekulare Chaperon Hsp27 (HSPB1) die EMT bei Prostatakrebs antreibt, während seine Blockierung die EMT umkehrt, die Zellmigration, Invasion, und die Matrixmetalloproteinaseaktivität verringert. Blockierung von Hsp27 bewirkt eine verringerte die IL-6-abhängige Phosphorylierung STAT3, die nukleäre Translokation und die STAT3 Bindung an den Twist-Promotors, was darauf hindeutet, dass Hsp27 für IL-6-vermittelte EMT über Modulation der STAT3/Twist Signalisierung erfolgt. Wir beobachteten eine Korrelation zwischen Hsp27 und Twist bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs, mit einer Erhöhung von Hsp27 und Twist aggressiven Prostatakrebs Tumoren. 
> 
> Hsp27-Blockierungn durch OGX-427, eine Antisense-[Nucleotide]-Therapie, welche derzeit in Phase-II-Studien untersucht wird, reduziert die Metastasierung in einem Prostatakrebs Mausmodell. Noch wichtiger ist, dass eine OGX-427 Behandlung die Zahl der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Kastration-resistentem Prostatakrebs in einer klinischen Phase I Studie verringern konnte. Insgesamt legt diese Studie nahe, dass Hsp27 ein kritischer Regulator der IL-6-abhängigen und IL-6-unabhängige EMT ist, was die Grundlage dieses Proteins als therapeutisches Ziel zur Behandlung von metastasierendem Prostatakrebs darstellen könnte.


Übrigens wird die OGX-427 Entwicklung von der PCF gesponsored[3]. So sollten Spendengelder verwendet werden!



----------------------------
*[1]:* Zoubeidi, Hsp27 promotes insulin-like growth factor-I survival signaling in prostate cancer via p90Rsk-dependent phosphorylation and inactivation of BAD
*[2]:* Zoubeidi, Hsp27 Regulates Epithelial Mesenchymal Transition, Metastasis, and Circulating Tumor Cells in Prostate Cancer
*[3]:* PCF, OGX-427 Used with Prednisone Shows Promising Results for Prostate Cancer Patients

----------


## LowRoad

Weiter oben hatte ich versucht zu zeigen, dass die EMT der Mechanismus hinter der Entstehung von Metastasen ist. Wie könnte man diese EMT eindämmen? Ein Ansatz wäre die Wirkung über den Estrogen-Rezeptor-beta (ERβ), eines meiner Spezialgebiete. Paul Mark & Kollegen spekulieren in [1], dass der ERβ die EMT behindert, indem er _"destabilizes HIF-1a and inhibits VEGF-A transcription"_.



Der aktivierte Transkriptionsfaktor HIF-1 beeinflusst ca. 1-2% der Gene des menschlichen Genoms und vermittelt die zelluläre Anpassung an verringerte Sauerstoffkonzentrationen in untransformierten als auch neoplastischen Zellen. Durch Bindung an das "Hypoxia Response Element (HRE) aktiviert oder inhibiert HIF-1 unter physiologisch oder pathophysiologisch hypoxischen Bedingungen die Expression seiner Zielgene. Die Genprodukte der regulierten Zielgene beeinflussen unter anderem die zellulären Prozesse des Glukose-Metabolismus, pH-Regulation, Angiogenese, Zellüberleben/-sterben, Migration und Metastasierung [2]
...
HIF-1 induziert die Expression der Wachstumsfaktoren "Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor (VEGF) und Angiopoietin-2 (Ang-2) und erlaubt damit die Neubildung und das Einwachsen von Blutgefäßen (Angiogenese) in unterversorgte Bereiche. HIF verändert weiterhin die Expression von Genen und ihren Genprodukten, die zu einem erhöhten Risiko zur Metastasierung des Tumors beitragen. Die Stabilisierung von HIF wird mit dem Funktionsverlust des Proteins E-Cadherin in Verbindung gebracht. E-Cadherin ist eine Komponente des Zellverbindungstyp "Adherens Junction und verhindert, durch Aufrechterhaltung der Zell-Zell-Verbindungen, das Loslösen von einzelnen Zellen:



*Wie verstärken wir nun die Wirkung des Estrogen-Rezeptors-β**?*

*Stay tuned!*
--------------------------------
*[1]:* Mark, ERβ Impedes Prostate Cancer EMT by Destabilizing HIF-1a and Inhibiting VEGF-Mediated Snail Nuclear Localization: Implications for Gleason Grading
*[2]:* Pflugrad, Identifizierung und Charakterisierung Hypoxie-abhängig regulierter Gene in Prostata-Tumorzelllinien und primären Prostata-Epithelzellen

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hi lowroad
ich verstehe - leider - nur BAHNHOF!

gruss
TP

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo TP,
*

Wir sind ja hier im Abteil für Fortgeschrittene, d.h. nicht nur krankheitsbedingt sondern auch im Wissen fortgeschritten, ne? Sei froh, dass Du Dich trotz pT3b, nicht weiter in das Thema reinschaffen musst!

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo lowroad
Dumme Frage: 
Welche therapeutische Konsequenz hat denn Dein Wissen? 

Gruss
T.P.

----------


## LowRoad

Hi TP,
_"sei schlau bleib dumm"_ - eine Strategie, die viel Unterstützung erfährt - bewusst oder unbewusst. Dabei wären: _"Well-educated cancer patients are more likely than others to be given high-tech treatment and ultimately have better survival chances, according to an Erasmus University researcher..."
_
Die Konsequenz für mich hatte ich *hier* schon mal versucht zu erläutern. Als Ergänzung folgt im Part-III eine wirklich spannende Geschichte eines derart gut informierten Patienten, sei gespannt!

_Only the brave can walk alone!_

----------


## RuStra

> Hi TP,
> _"sei schlau bleib dumm"_ - eine Strategie, die viel Unterstützung erfährt - bewusst oder unbewusst. Dabei wären: _"Well-educated cancer patients are more likely than others to be given high-tech treatment and ultimately have better survival chances, according to an Erasmus University researcher..."
> _
> Die Konsequenz für mich hatte ich *hier* schon mal versucht zu erläutern. Als Ergänzung folgt im Part-III eine wirklich spannende Geschichte eines derart gut informierten Patienten, sei gespannt!
> 
> _Only the brave can walk alone!_


In Ergänzung:

Sei schlau, bleib dumm, stirb früher!
Hier der link auf die Dissertation von Mieke Josepha Aarts -  sollte man speichern, aber natürlich nicht, wenn man sich nicht mit zuviel Wissen "überfrachten" will, denn schliesslich ist die Anzahl Neuronen begrenzt, und da muss ja noch so vieles andere rein!

----------


## Harald_1933

> "Well-educated cancer patients are more likely than others to be given high-tech treatment and ultimately have better survival chances, according to an Erasmus University researcher..."


Hallo Andi,

wie wahr wohl!! Auf die angekündigte spannende Geschichte über einen gut informierten Patienten freue ich mich schon jetzt.




> Sei schlau, bleib dumm, stirb früher!


Hallo Rudolf,

viele Forumsbenutzer - also nicht nur ich - freuen sich, dass Du nach so langer Forumsabstinenz Dich wieder einmal aktiv an Bord begeben hast. Die Ergänzung von LowRoads Ausspruch beweist einmal mehr, dass Du auch für Humor zu haben bist. 




> Generally, health awareness is better in high SES than in low SES,  which will often lead to healthier lifestyle and more health seeking behaviour.  This not only reduces risks of most cancers, it also enhances early detection. Indeed, lower stage at diagnosis has been reviewed for high SES cancer patients, although null associations were mentioned as well.  It seems likely that part of the socioeconomic differences in (early) cancer detection result from more health seeking behaviour in high SES


Diese einleitende Darstellung sollte sich der eine oder andere Kritiker bestimmter Früherkennungsaktivitäten zu Gemüte führen. "socioeconomic status" = SES.

*"Wenn man die Entwicklungsgeschichte neuer Ideen verfolgt, so fehlt die Periode der Verhöhnung niemals"*
(Honorè de Balzac)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo lowroad

Zitat von Dir: "Sei froh, dass Du Dich trotz pT3b, nicht weiter in das Thema reinschaffen musst!"

Wenn Du Dein Profil hinterlegt hättest (hier oder bei pierrot), wäre mir diese Frage (Welche therapeutische Konsequenz...)
 erst gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
T.P.
p.s. Wie erklärst Du Dir wissenschaftlich den "Placebo-Effekt"?

----------


## LowRoad

Leider tritt der ERβ immer in Verbidung mit seinem bösen Bruder, dem ERα auf. ERa ist der Bad-Guy, ERβ der Good-Guy. Es hat nun schon etliche Versuche gegeben einen ERα Blockierer (Antagonist), bzw. einen ERβ Verstärker (Agonist) zu finden, bisher leider mit wenig Erfolg. Im NEM Bereich hat Genistein die größte, allerdings bescheidene, Wirkung[3]. Die "Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators" (SERM) Tamoxifene bzw. Raloxifene konnten auch keinen gewünschten Effekt zeigen. Lediglich das in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältliche Toremifene, ein ERα Antagonist, konnte in Studien Wirkung zeigen [4]: _"...Only Toremifene, an ER__α__ antagonist, has shown real promise to date..."_
Ein alternativer Weg könnte Dexamethason sein, so eine medizinische Wundertüte, bei der man nie genau weiß, was man bekommt - meist aber Erfreuliches. Es unterdrückt die Adrenalen-Androgene, womit günstig niedrige Testosteronwerte bei einer ADT (Hormonentzugstherapie) erreichbar sind [Forumsextrakt->Dexamethason]:

Testosteronwerte unter Hormonblockade bei Zugabe von Dexamethason bzw. Triamcinolon: 
1,0 mg Dexamethason abends: Testosteron <0,04ng/ml0,5 mg Dexamethason abends: Testosteron 0,20ng/ml2,0 mg Triamcinolon abends: Testosteron 0,30ng/ml

Anderseits hat Dexamethason aber auch eine direkte Wirkung auf die Tumorzellen[5]: _"...Of 25 [castration resistant] patients, 11 demonstrated 50% or more decline of serum PSA and 9 showed improvement of pain on dexamethasone therapy..."_

Auf der Suche nach der Wirkung von Dexamethason bei PCa trifft man oft auf die Behauptung, dass dies über den "Glucocorticoid Receptor" der PCa Zellen geschieht. Zellen die diesen Rezeptor nicht ausbilden von einer Therapie mit Dexamethason nicht profitieren. Andererseits gibt es aber auch Hinweise, dass sehr kleine Dosen Dexamethason, die nicht mit dem "Glucocorticoid Receptor" interagieren, Wirksamkeit zeigen[8]: _"...The authors also show that a low treatment dose of dexamethasone inhibited the growth of prostate cancer xenografts without affecting glucocorticoid receptor levels. The authors conclude that dexamethasone inhibited the growth of glucocorticoid receptor-positive prostate cancers, possibly through the disruption of the NF-__κB_**_ IL-6 pathway..."_ 
Eine weitere, hocherwünschte Wirkung, zeigt Dexamethason auch auf die Estrogen Rezeptoren alpha/beta, zumindest bei Hautzellen wurde das untersucht[7], aber warum soll das nicht allgemeingültig sein?



Der ERα wird auf ca. 38% unterdrückt, wohingegen der ERβ unverändert bleibt. Estradiol Ergänzung während der ADT hätte somit eine stark selektiv positive Wirkung über den ERβ.
Letztendlich sind die Wirkungszusammenhänge von Dexamethason und Estradiol aber noch nicht vollständig aufgeklärt. Eine spannende Geschichte beschreibt 'Doug F' im Teil-III.

*"Doug F"* lebt in Michigan, USA. Er war 67, als bei ihm im November 2004 Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert wurde. Sein anfänglicher PSA Wert war 6,30ng/ml, sein Gleason Score betrug 9, und sein Krankheitsstadium war cT3a. Die Wahl der Ersttherapie war die Operation (roboterassistierte laparoskopische Prostatektomie). Hier ist seine Geschichte, übersetzt aus[6]:

Stay tuned!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*[3]:* Barkhem1, Differential Response of Estrogen Receptor a and Estrogen Receptor ß to Partial Estrogen Agonists/Antagonists
*[4]:* Nelles, Estrogen action and prostate cancer
*[5]:* Akakura, Possible mechanism of dexamethasone therapy for prostate cancer
*[7]:* Thornton, The Modulation of Aromatase and Estrogen Receptor-Alpha in Cultured Human Dermal Papilla Cells by Dexamethason.
*[8]:* JNCI, Androgen-Independent Prostate Cancer and Dexamethasone

----------


## LowRoad

Ich begann mit jährlichen PSA-Tests im Jahr 1995. Mein PSA Wert blieb die ersten paar Jahre in etwa gleich, dann begann er zu steigen. Im Jahr 2004 (im Alter von 67) wurde, nach einer Biopsie, Prostatakrebs bei mir mit einem Gleason Score von 4+4 und 4+5 diagnostiziert. Dann hatte ich eine radikale Prostatektomie gefolgt von einer Salvage-Strahlentherapie nach der Operation. Aber beide Therapien versagten, der Krebs war bereits vor der Entfernung der Prostata systemische geworden. Ich hatte fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs, der sehr aggressiv war. Wenn ich nicht unter irgendeiner Art von Behandlung war, verdoppelte sich mein PSA Wert alle 10 bis 12 Tage. 

Also musste ich eine Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) beginnen, nachdem es sich als systemisch herausgestellt hatte. Acht Monate kontinuierlich und die restliche Zeit auf Basis intermittierender Therapie. Ich habe Lupron® (leuprolide acetate) alleine (ADT1), aber auch als Kombinations-Therapie (CAB) mit Casodex®(Bicalutamide) und Proscar®(Finasteride) versucht. Irgendwann wurde ich dann Lupron® refraktär [*Kastrationsrefraktär*], mein PSA-Wert stieg an, obwohl mein Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich lag.

Dann begann ich mit Estradiol Patches. Erstmal nur einem 0.1mg/Tag Patch, gefolgt von 3 Patches, und schlussendlich landete ich bei 4*0,1mg Patches. Mit 4 Patches konnte ich ein Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich wie bei Lupron® erreichen. Manchmal sogar noch besser, als mit Lupron®. Ich verwendete die Patches etwa 15 Monate lang und erreichte einen durchschnittlich stabilen PSA-Wert von 1.2ng/ml bis 1.6ng/ml. Meine höchster Estradiol Wert war während dieser Zeit jedoch über 500. Dies ist ein viel höherer Estradiol Wert als ihn die meisten Frauen, die älter als 45 Jahren sind, haben. Ich wusste, wenn ich mein PSA unten 0.1ng/ml bekommen wollte, müsste ich zwischen 6 und 8 Patches pro Woche nutzen. Dies war keine erfreuliche Vorstellung ... weil es sehr schwer ist sie auf dem Körper zu halten. Ich müsste meinen Estradiol Wert irgendwie über 700 halten.

Dann habe ich beschlossen, eine Creme zu versuchen, die die Estradiol Patches ersetzten könnte. Nun rieb ich das (Estradiol) Gel täglich auf meinen Arm. Es funktionierte bei mir, aber nicht so gut, wie ich wollte. Ich fand heraus, dass meine Berechnungen völlig daneben lagen. Ich habe den Einsatz des Gels dann wieder eine Weile ruhen lassen, will es vielleicht später nochmal versuchen. Dabei bin ich zuversichtlich, dass es das nächste Mal viel besser funktionieren wird als bei meinem ersten Versuch. Beachten Sie bitte, dass ein Pharma-Unternehmen diesen Test über viele Jahre mit vielen Patienten durchgeführt hätte. Bei mir lief es nur über 3 Monate mit einem Patienten, mich selbst.
...
Dies erfordert ständige Aufmerksamkeit um die Krankheit unter Kontrolle zu halten. 
Gehen wir zurück zum Jahr 2004: Noch vor meiner Prostatakrebs Diagnose, traf ich Harry Pinchot vom PCRI (Prostate Cancer Research Institute) und Brad Raten (die zu der Zeit als PA für Dr. Mark Scholz arbeitete) zum Mittagessen. Die meisten Gespräche beim Mittagessen betrafen Prostatakrebs. Eines der vielen Dinge, die ich von Harry an diesem Tag gelernt habe war:

_"Sie müssen mehr über die Behandlung Ihres Prostatakrebses wissen, als der sie behandelnde Arzt."
_
Harry und ich hatten viele interessante Gespräche über einen Zeitraum von vier Jahren. Er war der über Prostatakrebs sachkundigste Laie im Land, den ich je getroffen hatte. Somit war es ein großer Verlust für die Prostatakrebs-Patienten, als er im Januar 2008 starb. Wie sagte Harry: "Informiere dich gründlich". So begann ich das Studium des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses, die nächsten 8 Jahre schaute ich durchschnittlich 30 bis 40 Stunden pro Woche auf irgendeinen Computer-Bildschirm. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Beteiligung an zwei Selbsthilfegruppen in Michigan. Entweder alte ich selbst einen Vortrag oder zeige Vorträge von Ärzten aus dem ganzen Land.
...
Glücklicherweise habe ich seit März 2007 einen Arzt, der mir erlaubt, meine eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen.


*Dexamethason*, das ist ein Medikament, welches ich schon die letzten 3-4 Jahre ausprobieren wollte. Vor einem Jahr habe ich es dann für einen Monat getestet. Damals war mein Testosteron-Wert zwischen 60 und 80 [0.6 bis 0.8ng/ml]. Es stellte sich heraus, dass Dexamethason nicht funktioniert, es sei denn der Testosteron-Wert ist unter 20 [0.2ng/ml], vorzugsweise so niedrig wie möglich, am besten unter 10 [0.1ng/ml]. Ich wollte aber auch nur beweisen, dass es bei einem hohen Testosteronspiegel nicht funktionieren würde. Somit ging ich wieder zurück auf Lupron®, wohl wissend, dass es alleine für mich nicht ausreichend war. Aber das war OK ....... alles was ich wollte, war mein Testosteron unter 15 [0.15ng/ml] zu bekommen. Ich nahm ein Estradiol-Patch hinzu, um Lupron® bei der Senkung des Testosteron-Wertes zu unterstützen ... und es funktionierte. Der Patch reduzierte sowohl den Testosteron- als auch den PSA-Wert.

Der Patch reduzierte auch die Hitzewallungen, eine sehr unangenehme Erscheinung für fast alle von uns die auf Hormon[entzugs]therapie sind. Oder Sie können die Patches alleine benutzen, um Ihren Krebs ohne andere Medikamente zu behandeln (siehe oben).

Sie reduzieren auch den Knochenschwund. Ich konnte beobachten, dass bei Patienten schon nach etwa 8 Patches sich der Knochenverlust um mehr als 60% reduzierte, aber bitte immer mit ihrem Arzt darüber sprechen!

So - dann begann ich mit Dexamethason, 1,0mg pro Tag zusammen mit Lupron® (ohne Estradiol-Patches), um eine synergistische Antwort zu bekommen, und es funktionierte. *In 30 Tagen ging mein PSA von 1,63ng/ml auf 0,06ng/ml runter*. Dann lies ich nur einem 0.1mg Patch für zwei Wochen dran, um meinen Testosteron Niveau so niedrig wie möglich zu bekommen. Die nächsten 30 Tage fiel der PSA Wert von 0,06 bis auf 0,007ng/ml (nicht nachweisbar). Wissend, dass Dexamethason und Prednison zur gleichen Familie von Medikamenten gehört, versuchte ich 7mg Prednison für 30 Tage. Aber Dexamethason kennt ein paar Wege, die Prednison nicht beherrscht. Am 29. Januar 2013 ging mein PSA von 0,007 bis auf 0,13ng/ml hoch - durchaus einen beachtlicher Sprung für 30 Tage, obwohl mein Testosteronspiegel unterhalb von 10ng/dL [0.1ng/ml] lag.

Nebenbei bemerkt: 1,0mg Dexamethason entspricht etwa 6,6mg Prednison. 

Dann ging ich wieder auf Dexamethason, aber dieses Mal verwendete ich statt einer Dosis von 1.0mg nur 0,75mg/Tag, um zu sehen, ob eine niedrigere Dosis auch funktionieren würde.Am 4.März 2013, sank der PSA von 0,13ng/ml wieder bis auf 0,05ng/ml bei einem Testosteron-Wert von unter 10 [0.1ng/ml]. Ich habe das gleiche Protokoll bis zum 8. April 2013 fortgesetzt, den letzten Wirkmonat meines 3-Monats-Lupron® Implantats. Am 8. April 2013 fiel mein PSA von 0,05 bis <0,01, Testosteron unter 10. Ich veranlasste dann einen DHT (Dihydrotestosteron) Bluttest, um zu sehen, wo mein DHT-Spiegel liegt, während ich mit Dexamethason behandele. Ich wusste, er würde wohl fallen, hatte aber nicht erwartet, dass er so stark absinken würde. Normale Werte sind 119 bis 719 (250-990pg/ml), mir ging er runter auf weniger als 2,50. Das beweist mir, dass die Wirkung von Dexamethason auf der DHT Ebene stattfindet. Zur Erinnerung: DHT ist zwischen 5 bis 8-mal stärker wirkend als normales Testosteron. DHT sollte bei allen fortgeschrittenen Patienten regelmäßig überwacht werden.

Ein Wort der Vorsicht:
- Denken Sie daran, dass Dexamethason ein hochwirksames Glucocorticoid ist. Sie müssen die Dosis langsam ausschleichen lassen, wenn Sie das Medikament absetzen wollen. Viele Pateinten haben Probleme beim Absetzen von Dexamethason oder Prednison, wenn sie zuvor relativ hohe Dosen verwendet hatten. Mein Ziel ist es, bei 1,0mg zu beginnen, und es dann auf 0,75mg fallen zu lassen, um zuletzt dann vielleicht bei 0,50mg zu enden. (Bei 1mg und darunter wird es als niedrige Dosierung angesehen - siehe Cushing-Schwelle). Erkundigen Sie sich bei Ihrem Arzt oder Apotheker, bevor Sie mit diesem Medikament anfangen, da die Möglichkeit von Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Arzneimitteln besteht!

AKTUALISIERT im April 2013
1) April 8-2013 PSA mein sank von 0,05 bis <0,01, T unter 10.
2) Meine nächste Behandlung werden nur zwei Medikamente sein, 4 Patches Estradiol (entspr. 0,4mg/Tag, um meinen T niedrig zu halten) und 0,75mg Dexamethason.
3) Ich will sehen, wie das neue Protokoll bei mir funktioniert. Überprüfung in etwa 30 Tagen.
4) Ich habe ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten, ich werde mich in den nächsten Monaten zu behandeln bin. Ich werde die Details, sobald ich weiß, was ich tun werde posten.

AKTUALISIERT Mai 2013
Blutwerte von 8. Mai waren PSA 0,004ng/ml (Testosteron unter 10). Meine nächste Behandlung werde ich mit den gleichen zwei Medikamenten, aber mit Erhöhung der Dexamethason Dosis von 0,75mg bis auf 1.0mg durchführen. Der Grund warum ich die Dexamethason Dosis erhöhe ist, weil ich auch noch eine Krankheit namens PMR (Polymyalgia Rheumatica) habe, welche in der Regel mit Prednison behandelt wird. So schlage ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Dann werde ich beobachten, ob dieses Protokoll auch weiterhin anwendbar sein könnte. Mein Wunsch ist es, Dexamethason solange einzusetzen bis es versagt. Wie wir alle wissen, ist diese Behandlung nur eine vorübergehend wirkende Therapie, die wirkt, bis sie der Krebs überlistet. 

Wenn jemand versucht, sich auf diese Weise selbst zu behandeln, lassen Sie es mich wissen, welche Art von Ergebnissen sie erzielen. Wir sind 5 Männer (die ich kenne), die es versucht haben. Es funktionierte bei dreien, versagte bei zweien!


Da auch die Immunzellen, die in die PCa Metastasen eindringen, den ERß Rezetor mitbringen, könnte man sich vielleicht noch überlegen, ob eine gleichzeitig durchgeführte Immuntherapie nicht Vorteile hätte. Thalidomide, noch so eine medizinische Wundertüte, wäre eine Möglichkeit, Low-Dose Cytoxan eine andere. Zusammenfassend kann man festhalten, dass es schon auch bezahlbare Möglichkeiten gibt die Metastasierung aufzuhalten, zumindest ein Versuch wär's wert - oder?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[6]:* Doug F, A prostate cancer treatment that worked for me

----------


## RalfDm

Ein kleiner Kommentar von mir:

Bei der Angabe "Testosteron unter 10" ist zu beachten, dass in USA der Testosteron-Spiegel üblicherweise in ng/*dl* angegeben wird. "Testosteron unter 10" wäre also zu übersetzen mit "Testosteron unter 0,1 ng/*ml*", um die Angabe verständlich zu machen.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Ergebnisse einer Cancer-Research-UK Phase-II-Studie deuten darauf hin, dass Östrogen-Patches, welche in der Regel verwendet werden, um Symptome der Menopause bei Frauen zu behandeln, eine sichere Alternative zur aktuellen Hormonbehandlungen für Männer mit fortgeschrittenem PCa bieten kann. Östrogene wurden bereits genutzt, um den Testosteronspiegel bei Männern mit Prostatakarzinom zu verringern, aber bei oraler Applikation ist dies verbundenen mit Herz-Kreislauf-Problematiken wie Blutgerinnsel, Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall. 

Die aktuelle Hauptstütze der Hormontherapie sind Luteinizing-Hormon-Releasing-Hormon-Agonisten (LHRHa), welche durch Injektion verabreicht werden. Während diese Behandlung sehr effektiv ist, kann langfristige Nutzung zu unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen wie Osteoporose, Knochenbrüchen und Diabetes führen. Eine große, multizentrische Studie (PATCH) untersuchte ob Östrogen welches durch die Haut aufgenommen werden könnte (transdermal), die häufigsten Komplikationen im Zusammenhang mit oralem Östrogen oder LHRHa vermeiden könnte. Die in die Studie eingeschlossenen Männern mit lokal fortgeschrittenem oder metastasierendem Prostatakrebs wurden nach dem Zufallsprinzip in zwei Behandlungsgruppen randomisiert, die entweder ein LHRHa (85 Männer) oder Östrogen-Patches (169 Männer) erhielten. Die Analyse ergab folgende Ergebnisse:


Nach drei Monaten wurden der Testosteronwert vergleichbar unterdrückt (93% der Männer mit LHRHa, bzw. 92% bei Östrogenpflastern erreichten Testosteron-Konzentration im Kastrationsbereich);Nach 19 Monaten waren _weniger kardiovaskuläre Ereignisse bei Männern mit Östrogen-Patches, und nach 12 Monaten waren Blutzucker-und Cholesterinwerte_ (Marker für Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen) _ebenfalls bei Männern in der Östrogen Patch-Gruppe niedriger_, im Vergleich zu denen mit einer LHRHa Therapie.

Die Studie ergab, dass, wenn die langfristige Wirksamkeit noch bestätigt wird, Östrogen-Pflaster eine mögliche Alternative zu LHRHa für die Behandlung von PCa sein könnte. Die Studie wurde auf 660 Männer erweitert, um das progressionsfreie Überleben und die Nebenwirkungen, die mit Östrogen-Patches assoziiert sind, bewerten zu können.

Quelle: Langley RE, Cafferty FH, Alhasso AA et al. Lancet Oncol 2013; 14:306-16.

----------


## LowRoad

LHRHa (n=78)
Patch (n=26)
Patch (n=112)




2*2 Patches/wk.
2*3 Patches/wk.

*Endocrine/sexual*

Gynaecomastia


0
63 (81%)
8 (31%)
26 (23%)


12
15 (19%)
15 (57%)
76 (68%)


3
0
3 (12%)
10 (9%)

Erectile dysfunction


0
36 (47%)
9 (35%)
49 (45%)


12
33 (43%)
15 (58%)
54 (49%)


3
8 (10%)
2 (8%)
7 (6%)

Decreased libido


0
39 (51%)
8 (31%)
52 (47%)


12
37 (49%)
18 (69%)
55 (50%)


3
0
0
3 (3%)

Hot flushes


0
34 (44%)
18 (69%)
85 (76%)


12
44 (56%)
8 (31%)
27 (24%)







*Neurological*

Anxiety


0
64 (82%)
24 (92%)
100 (89%)


12
14 (18%)
2 (8%)
12 (11%)

Depression


0
64 (82%)
20 (77%)
101 (90%)


12
13 (17%)
6 (23%)
11 (10%)


3
1 (1%)
0
0

Inability to concentrate


0
62 (79%)
15 (58%)
104 (93%)


12
16 (21%)
11 (42%)
8 (7%)

Headache


0
72 (92%)
25 (96%)
108 (96%)


12
6 (8%)
1 (4%)
4 (4%)

Dizziness


0
68 (87%)
23 (88%)
107 (96%)


12
9 (12%)
3 (12%)
5 (4%)


3
1 (1%)
0
0







*Gastrointestinal*

Nausea


0
74 (95%)
24 (92%)
109 (97%)


12
4 (5%)
2 (8%)
3 (3%)

Vomiting


0
76 (97%)
26 (100%)
111 (99%)


12
2 (3%)
0
1 (1%)

Abdominal pain


0
71 (91%)
24 (92%)
112 (100%)


12
7 (9%)
2 (8%)
0







*Constitutional and other symptoms*

Fatigue


0
46 (59%)
16 (62%)
85 (76%)


12
32 (41%)
10 (38%)
26 (23%)


3
0
0
1 (1%)

Appetite increase


0
69 (88%)
21 (81%)
106 (95%)


12
9 (12%)
5 (19%)
6 (5%)

Weight changes


0
64 (82%)
23 (88%)
99 (88%)


12
12 (15%)
3 (12%)
13 (12%)


3
2 (3%)
0
0







Blood-pressure changes


0
72 (92%)
26 (100%)
109 (97%)


12
5 (6%)
0
3 (3%)


3
1 (1%)
0
0





*Anmerkungen:
*Auf zwei Werte möchte ich besonders hinweisen:

Hot-Flashes - *44%* der LHRHa Anwender, aber nur *24%* der Patienten mit 2*3 Östrogen Patches/WocheFatigue - *41%* der LHRHa Anwender, aber nur *27%* der Patienten mit 2*3 Östrogen Patches/Woche

----------


## LowRoad

*Molecular and pathological findings in the primary tumor and their clonal relationship to the distant metastases.*

*Eine ganz spannende Kiste!*
Ärzte und Pathologen des Kimmel Comprehensive Cancer Center und der Johns Hopkins School of Medicine versuchten die Erkrankung eines kürzlich an PCa verstorbenen Mannes nachzuvollziehen. Dieser namentlich nicht genannte Organspender wurde im Alter von 47 Jahren diagnostiziert. Er unterzog sich einer radikalen Prostatektomie incl. einer Entnahme der Lymphknoten unbekannten Ausmaßes. Dabei wurde ein kleiner befallener Knoten gefunden. Heutzutage würde wohl eine Salvage-Strahlentherapie (SRT) folgen, wurde damals scheinbar nicht gemacht.

Nach 5 Jahren wurde durch steigende PSA Werte eine systemische Erkrankung vermutet. Die Anschlussbehandlung umfasste u.a. ein Prostate-Cancer-Vaccine (GVAX), eine ADT, eine systemische Chemotherapie und punktuelle Bestrahlungen. Trotz aller Mühe verstarb der Patient im Alter von 64 Jahren, 17 Jahre nach Erstdiagnose.

Nach dem Tode wurde eine Autopsie durchgeführt, um die Metastasen molekularbiologisch untersuchen zu können.



Auffallend die sehr weit fortgeschrittene Organmetastasierung, scheinbar ohne Knochenbefall?! Durch Vergleich der Biopsie Stanzen und der herausoperierten Prostata, die noch zur Verfügung standen, konnte der Ursprung des wahren Übels auf eine sehr kleine aber aggressive Mutation in einem Geason-6 Areal zurückgeführt werden. Diese aggressive Mutation wurde in den Organmetastasen wieder gefunden, jedoch nicht in den befallenen lokalen Lymphknoten! Es wurde keine TMPRSS/ERG Fusion gefunden, vielleicht ein Grund, warum die Knochen nicht befallen wurden?



*Mein Fazit:*

Ausschalten des Primärtumors durch RPE oder RT ist fast immer vorteilhaftLokaler Lymphknotenbefall ist eher unproblematischDistant Lymph Node Metastases sind problematischOrganmetastasen sind extrem schwierig und verlangen spezielle Aufmerksamkeit 

Dies meine Beobachtung deckt sich mit den hier so schön dargestellten Erkenntnissen.

Mein Dank an den Spender, dem NIH/NCI und der Prostate Cancer Foundation, Santa Monica, für ihre Unterstützung!

----------------------------
*[1]:* Haffner & Kollegen, Tracking the clonal origin of lethal prostate cancer

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung*

Lieber Andi,

bitte noch* dies* lesen.

*"Die Zukunft hat viele Namen. Für die Schwachen ist sie das Unerreichbare. Für die Furchtsamen ist sie das Unbekannte. Für die Tapferen ist sie die Chance"*
(Victor Hugo)

----------


## gunterman

http://www.jci.org/articles/view/70354
Tracking the clonal origin of lethal prostate cancer
Haffner, M.C., et al Oct. 2013

Danke Andi für die Einstellung dieser Publikation ins Forum. Weil ich die Veröffentlichung für sehr interessant halte, will ich deine Ausführungen noch ergänzen.

"We tracked the evolution of the lethal cell clone from the primary cancer to metastases through samples collected during disease progression and at the time of death. *Surprisingly, these analyses revealed that the lethal clone arose from a small, relatively low-grade cancer focus in the primary tumor, and not from the bulk, higher-grade primary cancer or from a lymph node metastasis resected at prostatectomy. "*
Die Entwicklung des tödlichen Zellklons wurde auf seinem Weg vom Primärtumor hin zu den Metastasen durch Material, vor allem aus Biopsien, das während der Krankheitsprogression und zum Zeitpunkt des Todes gewonnen wurde. *Die Überraschung dieser Analyse ist, dass der tödliche Zellklon in einem relativ kleinen Bereich mit niedrigem Tumorgrad (Gleason 3) seinen Urspung hatte und nicht aus dem Zentrum des Tumors mit höherer Tumorgradierung (Gleason 4) metastasierte. Die Metastasierung ging auch nicht von den Lymphknoten aus, obwohl sich bei RP ein Lymphknoten als befallen herausgestellt hatte.*

Der Patient hatte große Bereiche von Gleason Grad 4 und nur kleine Bereiche mit Gleason 3, zusätzlich Bereiche mit intraductalem und ductalem Adenokarzinom.
Wie sich später herausstellte *ging die Metastasierung von einer einzigen kleinen Läsion (2,2mm x 1,3mm) mit ausschließlich Gleason Score 3 Tumorzellen aus und nicht von dem großen Anteil an Gleason 4 in der Prostata*. (In der Abbildung die Andi eingestellt hat als P1 bezeichnet).

"This finding is particularly surprising since isolated Gleason pattern 3 lesions have shown no evidence of metastatic potential or progression to lethality (16, 17). Therefore, a Gleason pattern 3 lesion in close proximity to higher-grade lesions could have biological properties different than those of isolated Gleason pattern 3 lesions. "

*Dieses Ergebnis ist besonders überraschend, da isolierte GS 3 Läsionen bisher kein zum Tode des Patienten führendes  metastatisches Potential gezeigt haben.* Anscheinend scheint eine GS 3 Läsion in der Nähe zu höhergradigen dominierenden Läsionen (hier GS 4) andere biologische Eigenschaften zu haben als bei isolierter Positionierung.
Die Metastsierung erfolgte also aus dem GS 3 Bereich der Prostata und nicht aus dem dominanten GS 4. (Patient hatte bei RP GS 7b = 4+3 ).

"Furthermore, because P1 was the only part of the primary cancer containing cells with index mutations in PTEN and TP53, which have previously been associated with aggressive disease (1820), comprehensive evaluation of PTEN and TP53 status could be useful for identifying lesions in the primary tumor that are more likely to progress."

Daraus, Zellen mit Index-Mutationen in PTEN und TP53,  leitet Andi die Aggresivität des kleinen Primärtumorbereichs ab, der zur Metastasierung geführt hat, obwohl er ausschließlich Tumorzellen mit GS3 enthielt.

"Overall, these data suggest that P1 initially seeded a micrometastasis that escaped initial therapy and gave rise to all subsequent metastases, either directly or indirectly, through sequential dissemination from metastasis to metastasis."

*Der kleine, in der Studie als P1 bezeichnete Zellbereich, mit ausschließlich GS 3 Tumorzellen, hatte bereits vor der Ersttherapie RP Mikrometastasen abgesiedelt, so dass sie der Prostatektomie entkommen konnten. 
Alle späteren Metastasen entstanden daraus und die Tumorzellen disseminierten von Metastase zu Metastase, aber nicht über die Lymphknoten.
*
Der Patient lebte 17 Jahre und damit länger als im Durchschnitt für ein solches Szenario, PSA-Anstieg nach Prostatektomie, angegeben wird (Z.B. Pound CR, et al, Jama 1999: 8 Jahre nach RP bis zu klinisch relevanten Metastasen und dann 5 Jahre bis zum Tod, also insgesamt 13 Jahre, alles Medianwerte).
Vielleicht ist ja auch relevant, aus welcher Gradierung des Primärtumors die Tumorzellenabsiedelung erfolgt.

Bei der Studie darf nicht vergessen werden, dass es sich um einen einzigen Fall handelt und somit aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht keine Evidenz (sondern höchstens anekdotische Evidenz) vorliegt.

----------


## LowRoad

Danke Günter für deine Ergänzende Darstellung der Untersuchung.

Du hast auch schon herausgestellt, dass dieser Verlauf, d.h. diese massive Metastasierung, aufgrund einer in einem Gleason-6 Areal gefundenen Mutationsabfolge, unserem Verständnis widerspricht, dass Gleaosn-6 Tumore eigentlich nie metastasieren. Da der Patient aber ein gemischten Gleason-6/7 Tumor hatte, kann es schon auch sein, dass der Ausgangspunkt der PTEN/P53 Mutation in eine, Gleason-4 Areal lag.




> Der Patient hatte große Bereiche von Gleason Grad 4 und nur kleine Bereiche mit Gleason 3, zusätzlich Bereiche mit intraductalem und ductalem Adenokarzinom.


Jedenfalls keine gute Ausgangssituation.

PTEN hemmt den PI3K/AKT/mTOR Signalweg, welcher die Ausbildung eines kastrationsresistenten Phänotyps verhindert. Elke Markert teilt in [1] PCa grob in zwei Gruppen ein:

PTEN/P53 MutationenTMPRSS2ERG Fusionen 
Beide mit unterschiedlichem Verlauf, wobei sich die PTEN/P53 Mutation schlechter stellt.

*Gegenmaßnahmen:*
PTEN reguliert den PI3K-AKT-mTOR Signalweg, der hochreguliert erscheint, wenn PTEN ausfällt. Ein möglicher AKT Blocker wäre Dasatinib, ein mTOR Blocker Rapamycin [2].



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* PNAS, Molecular classification of prostate cancer using curated expression signatures
*[2]:* Mimeault & Batra, Frequent Gene Products and Molecular Pathways Altered in Prostate Cancer and Metastasis-Initiating Cells and Their Progenies and Novel Promising Multitargeted Therapies
*[3]:* Kim & Kollegen, A mouse model of heterogeneous, c-MYC-initiated prostate cancer with loss of Pten and p53

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

schon lange wird nicht mehr erwartet, dass bestimmte Abkürzungen in den Beiträgen für die weniger gut informierten Mitleser erläutert werden. Selbst wenn man sich Mühe gibt, fällt es einem durchschnittlichen Forumsbenutzer nicht so leicht, alles zu kapieren. Für "PTEN" z. B. habe ich das Internet bemüht und mir *dies* zu Gemüte geführt. Mein Dank gilt Dir und Günter für die Aufbereitung des interessanten Ablaufes.

*"Raste nie, doch haste nie, sonst has'te die Neurasthenie"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

_Vorankommen bei Männern mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (CRPCA) durch Betrachtung der Vergangenheit.
_
So ist eine Vorstellung von Mike Scott im "New Prostate Cancer Infolink" überschrieben, die sich des Themas Estrogens, hier DES (Diethylstilbestrol), angenommen hat. Basis seines Beitrags ist eine retrospektive Analyse in Israel von Grenader & Kollegen [1], über ihre Erfahrung mit dem Einsatz von DES nach Progression unter einer Therapie mit LHRH Agonisten, was wir als kastrationsresistenten PCa bezeichnen.


Die Daten von 43 Patienten seit 2011 wurden berücksichtigtAlle Patienten erhielten DES nach dem Versagen einer LHRH Agonist Therapie (Lupron, Eligard,...)Die Tagesdosis bei DES lag zwischen 1mg und 4mg (im Durchschnitt 2.6mg)Alle Patienten erhielten Gerinnungshemmer (Antikoagulant, z.B. Warfarin)63% der Patienten unter DES hatten einen PSA Abfall von >=50%Mittleres Ansprechen unter LHRH Agonisten betrug 20.4 MonateMittleres Ansprechen unter DES betrug 7.1 MonateLanganhaltende Remission > 1 Jahr konnte bei 31% der Patienten beobachtet werden

Eine ganz wichtige Erkenntnis von Grenader war, dass das Ansprechen von DES Therapie nicht vom Ansprechen der Patienten bei der vorausgegangenen Therapie mit einen LHRH Agonisten abhängig ist - das Ansprechen unabhängig war. Die Höhe des PSA Abfalls unter Therapie war bei beiden Ansätzen ein wesentlicher prädikativer Faktor für die Dauere des Ansprechens.

Weiter oben[2] hatte ich euch 'Doug F' aus Michigan vorgestellt. Sein Ansatz war die Verwendung von Estradiol Patches zusammen mit Dexamethason, was bei einigen Kollegen, er beschrieb etwa 50%, Wirkung hatte. 'Zufus' (aka. Bob Parsons) hat einen anderen Ansatz mit DES ausprobiert, den ich euch auch kurz vorstellen will, da er mit Estradiol Patches+Dexamethason keinen Erfolg hatte.

*Zufus[3]:
*2002: aPSA: 46ng/ml, GS:9, cT2 -> ADT3 + EBRT, NADIR: 0.06ng/ml
2004: Nach Versagen der ADT3 -> DES + Bicalutamide
2005: PSA 0.5ng/ml, seit 15 Monaten unter DES, keine Hitzewallungen, keine Osteoporose
2006: Absetzen von DES und allen anderen Medikamenten (Pausephase)
2007: PSA 0.73ng/ml
2008: PSA: 0.46-0.7ng/ml
2009: wegen ansteigendem PSA Wert Wiedereinstieg in die Therapie mit DES (November)
2010: PSA: 0.6-1.3ng/ml unter DES
2011: Ein Versuch mit DCA, Artemisinin usw., PSA von 1.4ng/ml auf 0.83ng/ml abgefallen
2011: November: Absetzen von DCA, wegen FDA Warnung und Wirkungslosigkeit
2012: PSA: 4ng/ml, Oktober 10ng/ml, Ergänzung durch 4*0.1mg Estradiol Patches
2012: Bestrahlung von einzelnen Knochenmetastasen
2012: Versuch mit High-Dose Ketoconazole (3*400mg/Tag) - keine Wirkung
2013: Versuch mit Leukine - keine Wirkung
2013: Versuch mit Estradiol Patches + Dexamethason - keine Wirkung
2013: Oktober, PSA unter Abiraterone von 120ng/ml auf 20ng/ml innerhalb von 3 Monaten gefallen.

Ein schönes Beispiel, wie man sich eigenverantwortlich über Wasser halten kann, wobei selbst mit kostengünstigen Medikamenten ein langanhaltender Erfolg möglich ist. Weiterhin bemerkenswert finde ich, dass nach all den Estrogen Therapien, dem Versuch mit Ketoconazole usw. Abiraterone doch immer noch sehr wirksam sein kann. Wie schon Grenader beobachtet hatte, scheint eine Estrogen Therapie die Folgetherapie mit z.B. Abiraterone nicht zu kompromitieren. 

--------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Grenader, Diethylstilbestrol for the treatment of patients with castration-resistant prostate cancer
*[2]:* Doug F, Estradiol Patches + Dexamethason
*[3]:* Bob Parsons

----------


## LowRoad

Nochmal zum Thema Rauchen und Prostatakrebs. Weiter oben hatte ich eine Untersuchung gebracht, welche die Metastasis free survival bei Männern post Prostatektomie untersucht hatte.
Heute referiert Kate Johnson in Medscape eine Spanische Studie, welche die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines biochemischen Rezidivs nach Operation untersucht hat.

*Recurrence-Free Survival Rates* 


Recurrence-Free Survival
*Current Smokers%,* 
*Previous Smokers%,* 
*Never Smokers%*

5 years
81
83
91

7 years
72
77
84




Abgesehen davon, dass Rauchen für den Körper auch anderweitig eine erhebliche Gefährdung darstellt, ein klares Ergebnis, wie ich meine.

-----------------------------------
*[1]:* Medscape; Smoking Doubles Recurrence Risk for Prostate Cancer

----------


## LowRoad

Der Studienleiter des UQ Diamantina Instituts, Dr. Michelle Hill sagte, dass diese Forschungsergebnisse zeigen, warum es für Patienten mit Prostatakrebs wichtig ist, eine cholesterinarme Ernährung zu wählen. 

"Ein hoher Cholesterinspiegel wird nicht die Größe des Primärtumors ändern, aber es konnte gezeigt werden, dass die Wirkung auf die Metastasierung signifikant zu sein scheint", sagte Dr. Hill. Das Team untersuchte, ob die Erkenntnisse auch zu einer Behandlung führen könnten, um die Metastasierung beim Prostatakrebs zu verhindern. "Wir fanden zwei wichtige Proteine, die bei hohen Cholesterinwerten die Metastasierung antreiben", sagte Dr. Hill. "Cholesterin wirkt dabei wie ein Magnet und zieht diese zwei Proteine an die Oberfläche der Krebszelle. Dies beeinträchtigt die Funktion der Zelle, macht sie aggressiver und unterstützt ein invasives Verhalten. Wenn wir die steigernde Wirkung die Cholesterin auf diese beiden Proteine hat blockieren, könnten unsere Forschungsergebnisse Einfluss auf die zukünftige Behandlungen zur Verhinderung der Metastasierung beim Prostatakrebs haben. In der Zwischenzeit sollten Ärzte mit Patienten daran arbeiten, den Cholesterinspiegel durch Änderungen in der Ernährung und ggf. durch Einsatz von Cholesterin-Senkern zu reduzieren."

Der ärztlicher Direktor des Princess Alexandra Hospitals, Professor Euan Walpole sagte er begrüße die Studie wegen ihrer Relevanz für das Patientenmanagement. "Die Ergebnisse dieser Studie unterstreichen die potentielle Bedeutung der Überwachung und Einstellung des Cholesterinspiegels bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs." er sagte.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Kate Templeman; Study reveals highcholesterol diet increases spread of prostate cancer

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Andy,

mich würde interessieren, wie hoch "hohe Cholesterinspiegel" quantitativ in der besagten Studie definiert wurden, ab welchen Messwert.

Die europäischen Referenzwerte für das Gesamt-Cholesterin liegen bei ca. 200 mg/dl (LDL < 160 mg/dl; HDL min. 40 mg/dl.) Ausserdem ist nicht das Gesamt-Cholesterin ausschlaggebend, sondern das Verhältnis von LDL versus HDL.
Wurde diesbezüglich in der besagten Studie differnziert ?

In lateinamerikanischen Ländern z. B. ist der Referenzwert für das Gesamt-Cholesterin mit 250 mg/dl angegeben.

Triglyzeride < 150 mg/dl, sind auch zu berücksichtigen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helmut,

ob Cholesterin schädlich oder eher notwendig ist, darüber wird seit Jahren auch unter Ärzten unterschiedlich argumentiert. Nachfolgend mal einige Meinungen:

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/ernae...nd-615796.html

http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de...senker-ia.html

http://www.herzinfarkt-alternativen....rin-tabletten/

Persönlich stehe ich dem Thema eher gelassen gegenüber.

*Frühling

"Unsre Wiesen grünen wieder,
Blumen duften überall;
Fröhlich tönen Finkenlieder,
Zärtlich schlägt die Nachtigall.
Alle Wipfel dämmern grüner,
Liebe girrt und lockt darin;
Jeder Schäfer wird nun kühner,
Sanfter jede Schäferin.

Blüten, die die Knosp' entwickeln,
Hüllt der Lenz in zartes Laub;
Färbt den Sammet der Aurikeln,
Pudert sie mit Silberstaub.
Sieh! das holde Maienreischen
Dringt aus breitem Blatt hervor,
Beut sich zum bescheidnen Sträußchen
An der Unschuld Busenflor.

Auf den zarten Stengeln wanken
Tulpenkelche, rot und gelb,
Und das Geißblatt flicht aus Ranken
Liebenden ein Laubgewölb'.
Alle Lüfte säuseln lauer
Mit der Liebe Hauch uns an;
Frühlingslust und Wonneschauer
Fühlet, was noch fühlen kann"

*(Johann Gaudenz Freiherr von Salis-Seewis (1762 - 1834), Schweizer Dichter)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Danke Harald für die Einstellung der Links.

FolgenderAbschnitt aus, herzinfarkt-alternativen", bzgl. Statine + Krebsrisiko, sollte reflektiert warden.

*Zuwenig Cholesterin ist schädlich

Die Absenkung des Cholesterinspiegels im Blut, die heute praktisch jedem Herzpatienten auferlegt wird, ist ebenfalls als schädlich einzustufen. In verschieden Studien fanden sich bei niedrigen Cholesterinwerten auffallend viele Krebstote.
Umgekehrt: Je höher der Cholesterinspiegel, desto geringer die Krebssterblichkeit (54). Besonders ältere Menschen scheinen lebensnotwendig auf höhere (!) Cholesterinwerte angewiesen zu sein, niedrige Werte gehen mit einem gesteigerten Sterberisiko, besonders an Krebs und Infektionen, einher (55). In meinem Buch Herzinfarkt  Neue Wege (45) informiere ich näher über die entsprechendenStudien.

*Gruss Helmut
*
 

*

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Helmut,

der Link von Dr. Sroka bietet noch viel mehr Informationen, wenn man mal alles anklickt. Als Beispiel - *hier* -

*Was ich dir wünsche

Ich wünsch dir ein Auge, die Wunder zu sehn
Ein hörendes Ohr, um das Wort zu verstehn
Ich wünsch dir den Mut, deine Meinung zu sagen
Den Vorsatz, zu leiden, ohne zu klagen

Ich wünsch dir den Blick für ein trauriges Herz
Den Wunsch, zu lindern des anderen Schmerz
Ich wünsch dir das Licht, das dein Leben erhellt
Den Freund, der dir folgt bis ans Ende der Welt

Ich wünsch dir Gedanken, die positiv stimmen
Die Ausdauer, gegen den Strom zu schwimmen
Ich wünsch dir den Stolz, deinen Kopf zu erheben
Den Willen, auch anderen Chancen zu geben

Ich wünsch dir die Einsicht, keinen Streit zu entfachen
Die Weisheit, auch über dich selber zu lachen
Ich wünsch dir Geduld, den Schmerz zu begreifen
Festigkeit, nicht an dir selber zu zweifeln

Ich wünsch dir die Größe, dem Feind zu vergeben
Die Kraft, gegen Unrecht die Stimm zu erheben
Ich wünsch dir ein Herz, das für dich allein schlägt
Den Helfer, der gerne die Last für dich trägt

Ich wünsch dir den Mut, zu deinem Worte zu stehn
Die Stärke, auch Streit aus dem Wege zu gehn
Ich wünsch dir die Freude des gütigen Gebens
Die Frage stets nach dem Sinn des Lebens

Ich wünsch dir Erfolg für deine Pläne allzeit
Die Kunst, dich zu freuen für den Rest deiner Zeit
Ich wünsch dir den Engel, der über dich wacht
Die Hand, die dich führt durch das Dunkel der Nacht

*(Jutta Schulte (*1961), deutsche Dichterin und Aphoristikerin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Freunde,*
verinnerlicht euch doch bitte den Merksatz Nr.1 der Medizin:
_correlation does not mean causation_
 
Es gibt einige Bevölkerungsstudien, die eine negative Korrelation von LDL-Cholesterin und Krebsentstehung aufzeigen, besonders bei Männern, wobei Darm- und Lungenkrebs führt. Allerdings sind Menschen in Ländern, wo ernährungstechnisch geringere LDL-Cholesterinwerte üblich sind auch seltener von Krebs betroffen.
Prospektive Studien mit Cholesterinsenkern (Statinen) haben regelmäßig keine Korrelation von Statin- oder Placeboeinsatz und Krebsentstehung gezeigt.

Das ist also alles noch sehr undurchsichtig, denke ich. Ob niedrige Cholesterinwerte Krebs begünstigen, Krebs niedrige Cholesterinwerte verursacht oder beides durch einen unbekannten dritten Faktor zusammenhängt ist ungewiss. Die Übersetzung des kurzen Statements von Dr. Michelle Hill (Beitrag #28) ist als Petrischalen Experiment sowie nicht geeignet therapeutische Optionen aufzuzeigen, sondern ist eher als Fragestellung zu weiteren Forschungen gedacht.

Macht euch mal locker

----------


## Harald_1933

> Macht euch mal locker





Lieber Andi,

das habe ich doch schon oben angedeutet.




> Persönlich stehe ich dem Thema eher gelassen gegenüber.


*"Wenn es soweit ist, ist es soweit"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

> Der Patient hatte große Bereiche von Gleason Grad 4 und nur kleine Bereiche mit Gleason 3, zusätzlich Bereiche mit i*ntraductalem u*nd ductalem Adenokarzinom.


Intraduktale Karzinome stellen ein riesiges Problem dar - nicht hormonempfindlich, nicht strahlen- oder chemosensibel.

Dieser Untertyp des Prostatakarzinomes sollte IMMER operiert werden (meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sogar bei nachgewiesener Metastasierung)
- die einzige Chance, die der Patient hat.

----------


## LowRoad

Zwischenzeitlich gibt es neue, erweiterte Erkenntnisse über die Mutationssequenz beim Prostatakrebs, die ich schon im Beitrag #21 angesprochen hatte. Hier wurde bei einem verstorbenen Patient untersucht, woher denn seine Metastasen genetisch betrachtet abstammen, was natürlich in dieser Komplexität nur möglich war, nachdem der Mann 17 Jahre nach Erstdiagnose verstorben war. In einer ähnlichen Untersuchung, veröffentlicht in NATURE im April 2015[1], untersuchten die Forscher aus UK, Belgien, Finnland und den USA 51 Tumore von 10 Patienten, indem sie versuchten die DNA durch eine whole-genome sequencing(WGS) aufzuklären. Man hoffte dabei den genetischen Werdegang der Erkrankung erkennen zu können, also etwa die Frage, die auch hier im Forum öfters auftaucht, metastasieren Metastasen denn nun  oder eher nicht? Und wenn es zur Metastasierung kommt, was treibt diese an, und wie heterogen ist diese bei den unterschiedlichen Patienten, aber auch innerhalb eines Patienten? Im Abstract heißt es:




> Krebs entsteht entsprechend einem laufenden Darwinistischen Evolutionsprozess, oftmals mit mehreren konkurrierenden Subklons innerhalb eines primären Tumors. Dieser Evolutionsprozess gipfelt in der Bildung von Metastasen, welche die Ursache für etwa 90% der durch Krebs verursachten Todesfälle ist. Trotz ihrer klinischen Bedeutung, ist nur wenig Grundsätzliches über die Verbreitung von Krebszellen in andere Organe bekannt. Obwohl die Hypothese, dass jede Metastase aus einer einzelnen Tumorzelle stammt, allgemein anerkannt wird, zeigen neuere Studien mit Mausmodellen für Krebs die Existenz einer polyklonalen Aussaat, und einer Zusammenarbeit zwischen mehreren Subclones. Hier erkannten wir den endgültigen Beweis für die Existenz einer polyklonalen Aussaat in menschlichen Krebserkrankungen und beschrieben die klonalen Verhältnisse der verschiedenen Metastasen in Folge der Behandlung mit testosteronunterdrückenden Therapien beim metastasierendem Prostatakrebs. Mittels Gesamtgenom-Sequenzierung untersuchten wir bei zehn Patienten multiple Metastasen, die sich aus dem primären Prostatakrebs entwickelt hatten. Eine integrierte Analyse der subclonal Architektur offenbart die Muster der Metastasierung in beispielloser Detaillierung. Eine Ausbreitung von Metastase zu Metastase wurde dabei häufig gefunden, entweder durch De-novo-monoklonale Aussaat der Metastasen oder, in fünf Fällen, durch den Transfer von verschiedenen Tumor Klone zwischen den einzelnen Metastasen. Diese beeinflussen Tumorsuppressorgene in der Regel als Einzelereignisse, während Mutationen in Genen des Androgen-Rezeptor Signalweges häufig ein einheitliches Erscheinungsbild in den verschiedenen Metastasen zeigen. Unsere Ergebnisse erläutern im Detail die komplexen Muster der Metastasierung und verbessern unser Verständnis der Entwicklung von Resistenzen gegen die Androgenentzugs-Therapie beim Prostatakrebs.


 
OK, das scheint schwere Kost zu werden, ich will aber mal versuchen es etwas laienhaft herunterzubrechen, auf das was unserem Verstand zugänglich sein sollte. Erwartet aber bitte hiervon keine Therapiekonzepte, sondern eher Erkenntnisgewinn, obwohl so ein paar Hinweise schon deutlich werden

*Einleitung:*
Die Genanalyse hat in der Erforschung des Evolutionsprozesses beim Menschen vom Afrikanischen Urmenschen hin zu den einzelnen Stämmen entsprechend einer darwinistischen Evolutionstheorie ihren festen Bestandteil. Was haben wir für Gemeinsamkeiten mit unseren Vorfahren, und wo haben sich Veränderungen bewährt oder wurden als Fehlschlag erkannt und sind somit verschwunden? Genauso könnten wir uns laienhaft die Idee vorstellen die hinter der Untersuchung aller erreichbarer Metastasen von verstorbenen Prostatakrebspatienten steht. Welche Mutation hat sich wann entwickelt, und was hat sie bewirkt? Dabei spielt, wie beim Menschen heutzutage, die "Reisefreudigkeit" der Tumorzellen eine weitere, unübersichtliche Rolle. Finden unterschiedliche Äste des Mutationsstammbaums irgendwann mal wieder zusammen, erkennen sich und entwickeln Synergien  zu unseren Ungunsten?


*Traditionelle Sichtweise und darüber hinaus:*
Traditionell betrachten wir die Krebsentstehung aus einer einzigen mutierten Zelle, die sich dann teilt, und wieder teilt, und nochmal, und nochmal bis wir diagnostisch einen Tumor erkennen. Beim Prostatakrebs ist das aber oft etwas anders, es werden Läsionen unterschiedlicher Malignität selbst innerhalb einer Prostata nachgewiesen, entsprechend den unterschiedlichen Gleason Graden der einzelnen Biopsie Stanzen. Anders ausgedrückt, der Stammbaum hat mehrere Wurzeln.

Was bedeutet das aber für die Metastasierung? Metastasieren diese genetisch unterschiedlichen multifokalen Läsionen bevorzugt in unterschiedliche Gewebe, oder dominiert ein Gewinner? Um das zu erforschen wurden die genannten 51 Gewebeproben einer DNA Analyse unterzogen, um die Wege der Metastasierung zu erklären. Als Ergebnis beschreiben die Forscher drei wesentliche Erkenntnisse:


Wir sind eine FamilieMit einem gemeinsamen StammbaumUnd familiärer Hilfsbereitschaft 


*1. Wir sind eine Familie:*

[to be continued]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* NATURE; The evolutionary history of lethal metastatic prostate cancer

----------


## Hvielemi

Zum zeitlichen Ablauf der Metastasierung siehe auch meine Überlegungen in diesem  Beitrag.

Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Konrad,*
Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, den ich hiermit kommentieren möchte. 




> Metastasen, auch jene in den Knochen, fangen irgendwann mal ganz klein an, als einzelne Zelle oder Zellcluster, der vom Ausgangstumor abgeschwemmt wird


Dies würde implizieren, dass alle Metastasen ihren Ursprung im Primärtumor, bei uns also der Prostata hätten  genetisch identisch aussähen. Eine Idealvorstellung, die so leider schon mal eher selten in Erscheinung tritt. Schon der Primärtumor besitzt eine intratumour heterogeneity[1]. Untersucht man die Metastasen, erkennt man schon eine gewisse Gemeinsamkeit, aber auch Unterschiede, die zum Teil durch die Heterogenität des Primärtumors erklärbar sind. Somit verhalten sich die Metastasen auch unterschiedlich. Sie siedeln sich in unterschiedlichen Geweben an, und zeigen ein sehr unterschiedliches Wachstums- und Therapieresistenzmuster. 

Im Teil 2 des oben angefangenen Beitrags (The evolutionary history of lethal metastatic prostate cancer) werde ich versuchen die Studienergebnisse weiter zu erklären, die auch zeigen konnten, dass es eine Metastasierung von Metastase zu Metastase gibt. Ja, es existiert sogar eine Remetastasierung, das heißt, dass eine Metastase Zellklone in Gewebe absiedelt, aus der sie urspünglich einmal entstanden ist. Oder es auch erst zur Metastasierung in Geweben kommen kann, wenn zwei unterschiedliche metastatische Evolutionslinien in geeignetem Gewebe wieder zusammentreffen.

Dann gibt es da noch den Bereich der Tumour Dormancy, wiederum unterteilt in Tumour-Cell-Dormancy und Tumour-Mass-Dormancy

Das man eine Metastase irgendwann bildgebend erkennt, bedeutet sicher, dass sie schon länger vorhanden ist, aber nicht, dass sie mit dem Primärtumor entstanden ist.


Konrad, es schmerzt mich, dich in so schwieriger Situation zu sehen. Deine Allergieproblematik verhindert immer wieder geeignete Therapien. Momentan gönnst du dir eine Pause, aber es wird weiter gehen müssen, das ist wohl klar. Wie und womit, das wird spannend  ich drücke dir die Daumen! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*[1]:* _Naxerova & Jain; Using tumour phylogenetics to identify the roots of metastasis in humans; NRCLINONC, May 2015 Page 258-272_

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dies würde implizieren, dass alle Metastasen ihren Ursprung im Primärtumor, 
> bei uns also der Prostata hätten  genetisch identisch aussähen.


Das ist offensichtlich nicht so: 
Ein Tumor GS 3+4. oder GS 4+5 setzt sich ja schon unter dem Mikroskop 
aus verschiedenen Anteilen zusammen, deren Genetik samt 
Metastasierungspotential wohl auch schon unterschiedlich ist.




> Dass man eine Metastase irgendwann bildgebend erkennt, bedeutet sicher, 
> dass sie schon länger vorhanden ist, aber nicht, dass sie mit dem Primärtumor entstanden ist.


Das ist richtig. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum die Metastasierung gleich zu Beginn 
der Krebsentstehung stattfinden sollte. Dies geschieht irgendwann im Verlaufe der
Entwicklung des Stammtumors, der genetisch wohl kaum so stabil ist, wie gesunde
Körperzellen. Es gibt auch keinen Grund, warum ein Zellstamm, der seine "Mitglieder" 
im Stammtumor nicht zusammenhalten kann, dies in der Metastase plötzlich tun könne. 
Auch solche Metastasen, deren Stamm eine Vorläufermetastase war,  bedürfen einer 
jahrelangen Entwicklung, bis sie klinisch nachweisbar werden. 
Dass die Entdifferenzierung und das zunehmende Chaos in der Genetik der Zellen 
während diesem Prozess fortschreite, ist offensichtlich.
Woher sonst sollte die Resistenz gegen Therapien kommen, auf die ältere Stämme 
noch gut ansprachen? Die Resistenz gegen 'Xtandi' etwa wurde nicht angelegt in
diesen paar Monaten von der ersten Verschreibung bis zum Überschreiten des
PSA-Nadirs, sondern war wohl als Zufallsergebnis schon lange zuvor angelegt.
Der entsprechende Stamm wächst dann irgendwann in die Nachweisbarkeit auf.
Das Rezidiv tritt also nicht zu irgendeinem Datum ein, sondern es wird dann erst
erkannt, lange Zeit, nachdem es angelegt worden war.



Was meine persönliche Situation angeht, verweise ich auf die leichte Entspannung, 
von der ich hier  berichte. Viel mehr als eine Sommerpause liegt da wohl nicht drin. 
Danke für's Daumendrücken!


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Konrad,*
Wie schön das doch nach der Schreckensnachricht klingt! Erinnert mich etwas an meinen ersten MRI-Scan vor ein paar Jahren. Lapidar wurden mir einige Läsionen in der Leber in den Segmenten x,y,z befundet. Da wurde mir doch die Endlichkeit meines Lebens schlagartig vorgeführt, worauf ich eigentlich noch nicht eingestellt war. Als langjährige Forumsbesucher erinnerte ich mich nur zu ungern an das unschöne Ende von Wil de Jongh, der nach längerer erfolgreicher Behandlung seines Prostatakrebses, bei niedrigen PSA Werten, relativ schnell wegen überbordender Metastasierung der Leber verstarb. Ihm zu Ehren wird von BPS eine Wil-de-Jongh Medaille verliehen, da er, wie du, sehr aktiv in der Beratung der Mitbetroffenen tätig war. Er war alternativen Therapiewegen durchaus aufgeschlossen, weshalb es mich immer wieder wundert, dass der streng Leitlinienorientierte BPS ihn als Namensgeber für so eine Auszeichnung hernimmt  aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Meine Leberläsionen haben sich zwischenzeitlich befundtechnisch zu harmlosen Zysten gewandelt, die mit mir alt werden dürfen.

Nun hoffen wir mal, dass sich deine FNH auch zumindest größenkonstant zeigt, und nicht trotzdem noch operativ entfernt werden muss!

----------


## LowRoad

Charles Ryanund Ken Pienta diskutieren den Metastasierungsprozess bei Prostatakrebs unterBezugnahme auf die Samen- und Bodenhypothese und den Einfluss derTumormikroumgebung und des Immunsystems. Redaktionell leicht gekürzteÜbersetzung eines *Video* Transcrips:


*Charles Ryan:*
Hallo vom2018er PCF Scientific Retreat aus Carlsberg in Kalifornien. Heute sitze ichhier zusammen mit Prof. Kenneth Pienta vom Johns Hopkins Hospital,hallo Ken.
Du machst seit vielen Jahren wirklich interessante Forschung zum Thema Tumormikroumgebung, und was eines der entscheidenden Punkte ist, was Prostatakrebs zu einer tödlichen Krankheit macht  der Prozess der Metastasierung. Erzähl uns erstmal, was wir im Zusammenhang mit Metastasierungwissen, und was wir noch nicht wissen, und was dabei für den behandelnden Arzt draußen wichtig sein könnte.
 
*Keneth Pienta:*
Wenn man darüber nachdenkt, ist die Metastasierung ein erstaunlicher Prozess. Wir wissen, dass zur Bildung von Metastasen beim Prostatakrebs oder jeder anderen Krebsart, zuerst Zellen den Primärtumor verlassen müssen, denn wäre das nicht der Fall, könnte man jedermann durch Operation oder Bestrahlung heilen. Man kann aber nur etwa 50% der Krebspatienten auf diese Weise heilen, indem wir den Tumor entfernen bevor es zu Absiedelungen kommt. 

*Charles Ryan:*
Viele Patienten haben aber bereits schon vor der Prostatektomie gestreute Tumorzellen, die sich aber während der Lebenszeit nie zu nachweisbaren Metastasen entwickeln werden.Lass uns also mal über die zeitliche Entwicklung von Metastasen sprechen. Wenn heutzutage ein Mann mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs (mPCA) diagnostiziert wird, wie lange existiert das schon in seinem Körper, was meinst Du?

*Keneth Pienta:*
Was wir vermuten ist, das es Jahre dauert bis man eine klinisch nachweisbare Metastase durch eine Knochenszintigraphie und/oder ein CT-Scan erkennen könnte, oder bis diese Metastasen Probleme wie Schmerzen verursacht. Um eine Metastasen bildgebend darzustellen, müsste sie etwa den Durchmesser eines Daumennagels haben, also etwa 10mm im Durchmesser, und das wären dann etwa eine Milliarde Krebszellen! Das ist wirklich eine Riesenmenge, die irgendwann mit einer einzelnen Zelle angefangen hat, welche aus dem Primärtumor entwichen ist, sich dann in einen Lymphknoten gesetzt hat, oder durch das zirkulierende Blut beispielsweise in die Knochen gelangt ist. Meistens schließt sich danach eine Zeit des Abwartens für die Tumorzelle an, in der sie sich mit ihrer neuen Umgebung vertraut macht. Danach beginnt sie sich zu teilen. 
Um von einer einzelnen Zelle zu einer Milliarde Zellen zu wachsen, muss dieser Teilungsprozess etwa 30 mal stattfinden. Nimmt man an, jeder Teilungsprozess würde etwa 3 Monate dauern, und nach einer initialen Eingewöhnungsphase beginnen,dann wird das etwa 8 Jahre benötigen. 

Bei Hochrisikopatienten, also Gleason 8, 9 oder 10, kommt es in etwa 30% der Fälle zu einem Rezidiv nach definitiver Therapie. Das können Lokalrezidive, durch zurückgelassene Tumorzellen sein, oder auch Fernmetastasen. Diese würden viele Jahre Vorlauf benötigen, vielleicht eine Dekade, oder sogar mehr?

*Charles Ryan:*
Also eine Zelle kann zu einer Metastase mit einer Milliarde Zellen heranwachsen, aber es verlassen ja viel mehr Zellen den Primärtumor. Hast Du eine Idee, wie viele das sein könnten?

*Keneth Pienta:*
Eine faszinierende, aber auch beängstigende Frage. Heute gibt es viele Untersuchungen an zirkulierenden Tumorzellen. Finden wir eine Zelle in 1ml Blut,bedeutet das, dass im Körper mit etwa 5l Blut 5000 Tumorzellen herumschwirren.Noch beängstigender ist, dass wir heute davon ausgehen, dass diese Zellen nur einen Zyklus durch den Blutkreislauf schaffen (First-Pass-Effekt), da sie den Durchlauf durch das Herz nicht überleben würden. Das bedeutet, wenn man die 5l Blut in etwa einer Minute durch den Körper pumpt, jede Minute etwa 5000 Tumorzellen den Primärtumor verlassen müssen um im Mittel eine zirkulierende Tumorzelle in einem Milliliter nachweisen zu können. Man erkennt daran, wie ineffektiv der Metastasierungsprozess ist. Praktisch alle dieser Tumorzellen sterben dabei ab, denn wenn man nach 10 Jahren schaut, haben sich vielleicht ein paar wenige Metastasen gebildet. Vielleicht braucht man mehr als eine Milliarde zirkulierende Tumorzellen, um eine klinisch nachweisbare Metastase zu initiieren. 

*Charles Ryan:*
Dein Team konnte auch die Heterogenität von Metastasen in Bezug auf den Primärtumor nachweisen.Wie kommt es dazu? Ist es das Immunsystem, das die Aussaht aus dem Primärtumor selektiert oder ist es die direkte Tumorumgebung (Tumorstroma) was sowohl im Primärtumor,aber auch in den Metastasen die Progression fördert oder hemmt?

*Keneth Pienta:*
Eine wichtige Frage, aber unglücklicherweise wissen wir die Antwort nicht. Ich glaube es gibt eine noch wichtigere Fragestellungen. Im Jahr 1889, vor mehr als 100 Jahren,Stephen Paget, ein auf Brustkrebs spezialisierter Chirurg in England, schrieb,dass Brustkrebs sich meist in Kochen absiedelt, genau wie bei Prostatakrebs. Er entwickelte die *Seed-And-Soil Theorie*bei der es sowohl ein passendes Samenkorn, in Form einer zirkulierenden Tumorzelle, und einen kompatiblen Nährboden geben muss. Kochen scheint ein guter Nährboden zu sein, Lungengewebe eher nicht, denn man sieht praktisch kaum Lungenmetastasen beim Prostatakrebs.

Was besonders unserer Forschergruppe interessiert ist, was eine Tumorzelle bewegt, den Primärtumor zu verlassen, oder was fördert diesen Prozess? Ist es Nahrungsknappheit, ein Angriff des Immunsystems oder ein niedriger pH Wert in der Tumorumgebung? Der Krebs wächst meistens so schnell, dass die eigentlich erforderliche zelluläre Infrastruktur nicht nachkommt. Will die Zelle dem Chaos entrinnen? Geraten die Tumorzellen eher zufällig in den Blutkreislauf, oder werden sie offensiv dazu gedrängt?

Hier eine Analogie dazu: Ein Grashüpfer, ein lustiges Insekt, bleibt ortsgebunden, solange es genug zu Fressen gibt. Gibt es das nicht, kommt es zu einer epigenetischen Entwicklung, keiner Mutation, es bilden sich kleine Flügel, und die Heuschrecke fliegt zum nächsten Futterplatz. Übertragen auf die Tumorzelle erscheint es uns so, dass es für das Verlassen des Primärtumors bestimmte Umgebungsbedingungen gibt, die das initiieren, die diese epigenetische Umwandlung einleiten, die zur Wanderung notwendig sind, denn die einfachen Grashüpfer würden die Reise nicht schaffen und dabei absterben, sind also eher ungefährlich, aber dieHeuschrecken die wären gefährlich, die schaffen die Reise und  bilden eventuell Metastasen.

*Charles Ryan:*
Und Ihr sucht nach diesen epigenetischen auslösenden Bedingungen, welche sind das denn nun?

*Keneth Pienta:*
Keine Ahnung! Aber wir forschen daran. 
Nochmals eine andere Analogie: Wärest Du ein Eichhörnchen, hättest ein warmes Nest, genug Futter und es würde sich kein Fuchs in der Gegend rumschleichen, dann würdest Du das Nest nie verlassen. Aber im Moment, in dem der Fuchs erscheint, würde das Eichhörnchen flüchten. 
Übertragen auf das Immunsystem und die Turmormikroumgebung, dem Tumor Ökosystem. Eine Prostatakrebszelle interagiert mit bis zu 30 normalen Wirtszellen. Daher sagen wir: Krebs ist mehr als Mutation, Krebs benötigt dieses passende Ökosystem. Da gibt es Interaktion, Prozesse, die die Krebsentwicklung und die Progression fördern, und Prozesse, die sie eher hemmen. Das sind nicht immer nur Mutationen. Das Wachstum und die Interaktion lösen epigenetische Prozesse aus,die wichtig sind.

*Charles Ryan:*
Ein paar Worte zum Gleason Score. Wir wissen, obwohl es erhebliche Anstrengungen gibt, bessere Marker zu finden, ist der Gleason Score der wichtigste prognostische Marker in der Primärdiagnose. Bildet der Gleason Score diese Eigenschaften der Krebszellen zu Metastasieren ab, also nicht nur ob es eine schneller Progression gibt?

*Keneth Pienta:*
Das Gleason Grading System ist der einzige Krebsmarker, der auf der visuellen Zellstrukturbasiert. Alle anderen Krebsarten werden danach beurteilt, beispielsweise wie bösartig der Zellkern aussieht, oder wie hoch die Teilungsraten sind. Prostatakrebs ist der einzige Krebs wo man sagt, je unordentlicher die Gewebestruktur aussieht, umso schlechter wird der Verlauf der Krankheit sein.

*Charles Ryan:*
Es ist interessant, wenn man vor Studenten über Metastasen spricht und die dann fragen, warum man keine Gleason Score Bestimmung macht, und man dann erklärt,dass der nur darstellt, wie sich die Tumorzellen im normalen Prostatagewebe darstellen.

Kommen wir in den letzten Minuten unseres Gesprächs zu der Fragestellung der therapeutischen Optionen. Wir sprachen darüber Zellmarker des Metastasierungspotentials zu finden. Wenn Du auf die aktuell begrenzten therapeutischen Optionen die wir momentan haben, was sollten wir, als klinische Studienärzte unterstützen, um zielgerichtete Therapien gegen die Entwicklung von Metastasen zu bekommen?

*Keneth Pienta:*
Also erstmal ist es ganz wichtig nicht die verfügbaren Option geringzuschätzen  die Hormontherapien, die Super-Hormontherapien, die Chemotherapien usw. das sind alles wichtige Waffen in unserem Arsenal. Aber wir wissen natürlich alle, das wir damit keinen metastasierten Krebs heilen können, wir können noch nicht mal die Progression dauerhaft stoppen.
Die neuen Immuntherapieoptionen werden sicher wichtig werden, wie man die T-Zellen in den Tumor bekommt ist die Herausforderung. Wir alle wissen, dass Prostatakrebs so ein Krebs ist, wo T-Zellen nicht aktiv werden, sozusagen eine Immunwüste. Was hält die Zellen davon ab dort tätig zu werden? Eines der Dinge, die dies bewirken sind Zellen die wir *T**umor Associated Macrophages* (TAMs) nennen. Sie exprimieren Signalstoffe, die dieT-Zellen abhält. Ein Ansatz, den wir verfolgen, ist, die TAMs zu hemmen, um den Zugang der T-Zellen zum Tumor zu ermöglichen.

*Charles Ryan:*
Auch bei Hormontherapie konnte man schon zeigen, dass dies die Infiltration von T-Zellen fördert, genau wie Ipilimumabund die neuen PD1 Blocker. Aber das alles benötigt natürlich viel Zeit, 10 bis 15 Jahre um valide Ergebnisse zu bekommen.
 
*Keneth Pienta:*
Man geht heute immer mehr dazu über Surrogat Marker, wie das biochemische Rezidiv oder die Entwicklung von Metastasen als Studienendpunkte zu akzeptieren. 
 
*Charles Ryan:*
Ja, da ist viel Forschung unterwegs, die in den nächsten Jahren berichten wird. Dann kommen wir vielleicht endlich in ein Stadium, das wir bei Brustkrebs und anderen Entitäten heute schon haben, Analyse des Primärtumors und der Tumormikroumgebung um die entscheidenden klinischen Fakten zu ermitteln.
OK, ich könnte mit Dir noch den ganzen Tag philosophieren, aber Du hast auch noch andere Dinge vor, also kurz und knapp, vielen Dank für Deinen Besuch hier, machs gut.
 
 
 
*Ein paar eigene Anmerkungen:*
Zuerst einmal zum Gleason GradingSystem. Das ist tatsächlich ein großes Ärgernis, dass das immer wieder fürvöllig unzulässige Situationen eingesetzt wird. Es kann einen Hinweis zur Aggressivitätliefern, aber NUR in unbehandeltem Prostatagewebe! Selbst einfache Hormonmanipulationen,wie beispielsweise durch 5ARIs (Finasterid, Dutasterid) verfälschen dasErgebnis! Völlig unzulässig ist die Beurteilung von Metastasen mit Hilfe derGleason-Grad Tabellen.
 
Ob der Ansatz, die Aussaht vonTumorzellen aus dem Primärtumor zu unterdrücken eine nachhaltige Optiondarstellt würde ich bezweifeln. Wie Ken Pienta selbst sagt, findet die Aussahtdoch eventuell schon viele Jahre vor der eigentlichen Diagnose statt, da kämedieser Ansatz etwas spät. Ich halte mehr davon, die Winterschlaf oderEingewöhnungsphase versuchen zu verlängern. Es muss ja offensichtlichBedingungen geben, das disseminierte Tumorzellen diese Zeitspanne benötigen,und es wird dann wohl auch Bedingungen geben, die diese Phase beenden und derTumorzelle somit Raum für Progression geben, es zu einer klinischen Metastasenkommen kann.
 
Biomarker und zielgerichtete Therapien,davon träumen wir seit vielen Jahren. Jede paar Wochen wird eine neue Saudurchs Dorf getrieben, um Forschungsgelder einzuwerben. Therapeutische Optionenim Leitlinienbereich sind aber weiterhin nicht erkennbar. Die wäre aberwichtig, um die Mortalität beim Prostatakrebs endlich zu senken
 



> In den Vereinigten Staaten (USA) werdenjährlich etwa 160 000 neue Fälle von Prostatakrebs (PCa) diagnostiziert, vondenen die meisten geheilt werden können. In den USA sterben jedoch jedes Jahr auchetwa 30 000 Männer an metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem PCa, von denen mehrals die Hälfte als lokalisierte oder lokal fortgeschrittene Krankheit begonnenhatten. Verbesserungen bei der primären definitiven Behandlung dieser Männerkönnen sich daher erheblich auf die Sterblichkeit auswirken.




(aus European-Urology, Jan-2019)

----------


## W.Rellok

Vielen Dank, lieber Andi, für die verdienstvolle Übersetzung.

Frohe Weihnachten und viel Kraft für das Neue Jahr.

Winfried

----------


## Rudi61

> *Charles Ryan:*
> Auch bei Hormontherapie konnte man schon zeigen, dass dies die Infiltration von T-Zellen fördert, genau wie Ipilimumabund die neuen PD1 Blocker. Aber das alles benötigt natürlich viel Zeit, 10 bis 15 Jahre um valide Ergebnisse zu bekommen.


Danke Andi (LowRoad) für den Beitrag

10 bis 15 Jahre;  Zeit die einige von uns leider nicht mehr haben.

Hoffe sehr da tut sich vorher etwas! (evtl. in Zukunft Metarrestin-Therapien oder gar Crispr-Cas-Therapien mit der Gen-Schere)


Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten

Rudolf

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Andi,

  vielen Dank für die Übersetzung.
  Ein paar Gedanken dazu: 
  „Um von einer einzelnen Zelle zu einer Milliarde Zellen zu wachsen, muss dieser Teilungsprozess etwa 30 mal stattfinden. Nimmt man an, jeder Teilungsprozess würde etwa 3 Monate dauern, und nach einer initialen Eingewöhnungsphase beginnen,dann wird das etwa 8 Jahre benötigen.“
Ich nehme an, dass der Teilungsprozess mit der PSA-Verdopplungszeit (VZ) korreliert, dass also im Beispiel von einer PSA-VZ von 3 Monaten ausgegangen wird. Interessant wird es nun, wenn die VZ kürzer ist, beispielsweise 3 Wochen (statt 12). Dann würde es nur etwa 2 Jahre dauern, bis die Metastase im Szinti oder CT sichtbar wird. Ein PSA-Anstieg würde aber schon vorher darauf hinweisen.
Das heisst im Umkehrschluss, dass Männer mit einer kurzen VZ, die einem aggressiveren Krebs entspricht, bei einem positiven Krankheitsverlauf eher „aus dem Schneider“ wären. Wenn nach der Prostatektomie z.B. 4-5 Jahre ohne PSA-Anstieg folgen, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass keine Metastasen mehr entstehen, weil sie eben längst entstanden wären (und darstellbar geworden wären), wenn die Voraussetzungen gegeben wären. 

Interessant wäre natürlich in diesem Zusammenhang, wie lang die „Zeit des Abwartens“ für eine Tumorzelle sein kann. Gibt es Untersuchungen spät auftretender Rezidive in Bezug auf die VZ? Treten die bevorzugt bei langsam wachsendem Krebs auf (weil der eben so lange braucht)? Oder kann es sein, dass die Tumorzelle 5 Jahre Winterschlaf hält und dann durchstartet?

Die Frage, was die Tumorzellen veranlasst, den Primärtumor zu verlassen und auf Wanderschaft zu gehen, wird hier mit widrigen Umgebungsbedingungen beantwortet. Das stützt die alte Theorie, dass eine Metastasierung durch einen Heilungsversuch, bspw. durch eine Bestrahlung, gefördert werden kann. Macht man es den Tumorzellen in der Prostata zu unbequem, ergreifen sie die Flucht und bauen sich woanders neue Nester. Gibt es dazu Forschungen?

Die Nährbodentheorie, die ich für sehr plausibel halte, kann man von der Frage "Knochen oder Lunge" auf den ganzen Körper erweitern. Ein Krebsforscher hat mal geschrieben, dass man einen Krebs nicht los wird, wenn man ihm nicht seinen Nährboden entzieht, d.h. man muss die krebsfördernden Bedingungen im Körper abstellen und krebshemmende schaffen. Sonst kommt der Krebs immer wieder bzw. ein neuer entsteht. Da kommt meines Erachtens der Komplementärmedizin, die ein krebshemmendes „Ökosystem“ schaffen kann, eine große Bedeutung zu.

Detlef

----------


## Optimist

> *Charles Ryan: .....* Knochen scheint ein guter Nährboden zu sein, Lungengewebe eher nicht, denn man sieht praktisch kaum Lungenmetastasen beim Prostatakrebs.


Diesen Satz stimme ich erstmal zu, ich habe  bei _ "myprostate.eu_" gefiltert und bei den Betroffenen dort kaum Angaben zu Lungenmetastasen gefunden, auch im Forum gibt es wenige Hinweise auf Erkrankte  mit Lungenmetastasen.
*Aber:*
Da selbst bei der Erstdiagnose massiv von Lungenmetastasen betroffen, habe ich mich kundig gemacht und sehr unterschiedliche Zahlen für Lungenmetastasen zwischen 10 und 20 % bei* Fortgeschrittenen* gefunden.
Laut Basiswissen (S. 152) entwickeln 9 % der PKs Lungenmetastasen, auch nicht wenig.
Wer weiß genaueres zur Häufigkeit bei Lungenmetastasen (PK gesamt, PK fortgeschritten) ? Oder ist der obige Satz ein Zitat von Stephen Paget  von 1889 ?

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Noch zwei Anmerkungen zu #41:




> *Charles Ryan:*
> Ja, da ist viel Forschung unterwegs, die in den nächsten Jahren berichten wird. Dann kommen wir vielleicht endlich in ein Stadium, das wir bei Brustkrebs und anderen Entitäten heute schon haben, Analyse des Primärtumors und der Tumormikroumgebung um die entscheidenden klinischen Fakten zu ermitteln.


Zur Analyse des Primärtumors, hier ist auch beim PK etwas in Bewegung geraten. z. B.:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...le-PK-Therapie



Anmerkung zu dieser Meldung:
"I_n  den Vereinigten Staaten (USA) werden jährlich etwa 160 000 neue Fälle  von Prostatakrebs (PCa) diagnostiziert, vondenen die meisten geheilt  werden können. In den USA sterben jedoch jedes Jahr auchetwa 30 000  Männer an metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem PCa, von denen mehr als  die Hälfte als lokalisierte oder lokal fortgeschrittene Krankheit  begonnen hatten. Verbesserungen bei der primären definitiven Behandlung  dieser Männerkönnen sich daher erheblich auf die Sterblichkeit  auswirken."_
(aus European-Urology, Jan-2019)

Wäre es möglich, dass bei der Hälfte der 30 000 Männer, bei denen am Anfang lokalisierter PK diagnostiziert wurde, die Erkrankung bei Erstdiagnose schon weiter fortgeschritten war ? Wenn sie gestorben sind ist die Erstdiagnose schon einige Jahre bis Jahrzehnte her.
PET-CT gibt es noch nicht so lange und für das herkömmliche CT brauchen Metastasen eine bestimmte Größe um festgestellt zu werden.

Franz

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andreas,

auch von mir viel Lob fuer Deine Uebersetzng. Einige Passagen und auch aus Deinen eigenen ergaenzenden Bemerkungen erinnern mich an Bob L., wonach Metastasen moeglicherweise erst entstehen, wenn man versucht, den Tumor zu entfernen!

Gruss aus Hua Hin.

Harald_1933

----------


## Optimist

Hallo LowRoad,
  gestern hatte ich einen guten Tag (meine kognitiven Fähigkeiten waren kaum eingeschränkt) und ich habe versucht das Thema "Metastasierung 1.0 " von Anfang an durchzuarbeiten. Einiges was du geschrieben hast habe ich verstanden, einiges muss ich noch nacharbeiten, hoffe mal dass meine (momentane) Fähigkeit längere Texte zu lesen und vor allem auch zu verstehen erhalten bleibt. Das ist leider mein Handikap, dass ich selten das Gelesene richtig verarbeiten kann (Begann einige Monate nach Hormonentzug).

Zurück zum Thema:
  Ein wichtiger Satz für mich aus # 38 ist:
  "Das man eine Metastase irgendwann bildgebend erkennt, bedeutet sicher, dass sie schon länger vorhanden ist, aber nicht, dass sie mit dem Primärtumor entstanden ist"

  und auch die Hinweise zu
  "Tumour-Cell-Dormancy und Tumour-Mass-Dormancy"
  waren für mich sehr interessant. Vielleicht  schaffe ich es bald mein Wissen zur Metastasierung auf festen Boden zu stellen.

*Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit, ich verstehe jetzt erst langsam welcher Aufwand in einigen Themen steckt.*

  Franz
PS: Früher als Biologe habe ich umfangreiche Studien gelesen und für meine Auftraggeber aufbereitet. Diese Fähigkeit ist bedingt durch Hormonentzug nur noch eingeschränkt vorhanden. Kognitive Einschränkungen, für mich die schlimmste Nebenwirkung

----------


## LowRoad

> Einige Passagen und auch aus Deinen eigenen ergaenzenden Bemerkungen erinnern mich an Bob L., wonach Metastasen moeglicherweise erst entstehen, wenn man versucht, den Tumor zu entfernen!


Hallo Harald du Weltenbummler,
ich bin schon etwas neidisch, muss ich doch hier bei Nieselregen und 3 Grad ausharren. Selbst Radfahren ist momentan sehr eingeschränkt, und ans Luftwandern ist gar nicht zu denken, alles *IMC*.


*Zu Leibowitz,*
ja, das war eines seiner Thesen, um die Männer weg von der Operation, hin zu seinem DHB Ansatz zu bringen. Vor 20 Jahren auch hier in Deutschland ein großer Hype. Basis für Leibowitz Ansicht, dass eine Prostatektomie der Metastasierung Vorschub leistet, waren Mäusestudien mit Darmkrebsimplantaten. Wissenschaftlich betrachtet klingt das wenig evident, aber ich will das hier nicht komplett abbügeln, denn so eine große Operation, wie eine Prostatektomie mit Lymphadenektomie hat vielerlei Nebenwirkungen auf den Körper. 

Sucht man die medizinische Literatur nach entsprechenden Reviews durch, dann findet man hauptsächlich anekdotische Berichte, denn man kann das ja auch prospektiv schlecht erforschen, das wäre höchst unethisch!  Berichte über _'Surgery Induced Tumor Growth'_ beschränken sich meist auf Darmkrebs, wie beispielsweise in [1]:




> Metastatischer Darmkrebs (mCRC) ist eine verheerende Krankheit, die weltweit jährlich 700.000 Todesfälle verursacht. Metastasen entwickeln sich am häufigsten in der Leber. Die partielle Hepatektomie hat das klinische Ergebnis dramatisch verbessert und ist die einzige kurative Behandlungsoption für in Frage kommende Patienten mit mCRC. Präklinische Studien haben gezeigt, dass chirurgische Eingriffe tumorfördernde lokale Nebenwirkungen wie Hypoxie und Entzündung haben können, wodurch das Verhalten restlicher Tumorzellen verändert wird. Darüber hinaus können systemisch freigesetzte Faktoren nach einer Operation (Dickdarm- oder Leberoperation) als Weckruf für ruhende Tumorzellen in fernen Organen wirken und/oder zur Etablierung einer prämetastatischen Nische beitragen. Die Behandlung von Tumoren während der Resektion kann auch die Anzahl der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen erhöhen. Trotz der überwältigenden Menge an präklinischen Daten, die die tumorfördernden Nebenwirkungen einer Operation belegen, sind klinische Beweise selten. Die Indikationen für Leberoperationen nehmen aufgrund einer Zunahme der mCRC-Häufigkeit und eines Trends zu aggressiveren chirurgischen Eingriffen rasch zu. Daher wird es immer wichtiger, die Prinzipien des operativ induzierten Tumorwachstums zu verstehen, um perioperative oder adjuvante Strategien zu entwickeln, um die langfristige Tumorkontrolle weiter zu verbessern...


Eine allgemeiner gehaltene Analyse in [2].
------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Govaert; Surgery-induced tumor growth in (metastatic) colorectal cancer.
*[2]:* Tohme; Surgery for Cancer: A Trigger for Metastases

----------


## LowRoad

*Franz,*
Das tut mir leid, dass Du solche mentalen Probleme hast, bleib uns trotzdem gewogen, das wäre für die Diskussionen hier wichtig! Ich empfehle Dir zur Verbesserung der kognitiven Leistungsfähigkeit unter Testosteronentzug eine Estradiol Substitution mit Estradiol Plastern. Das sollte Dir helfen.
 
"Tumour-Cell-Dormancy undTumour-Mass-Dormancy" sind von Außen betrachtet identische Sachverhalte, aber mit völlig unterschiedlicher Biologie. 
 

_"Tumour-Cell-Dormancy"_  bedeutet, dass die disseminierten Tumorzellen in einen Ruhezustand übergehen, um sich an die Umgebung zu gewöhnen._"Tumour-Mass-Dormancy"_ bedeutet dagegen, dass sich Progression und Apoptose die Waage halten. Hier wirken andere Signalwege und Wirkmechanismen. Beide Ansätze könnte man gezielt fördern, wenn auch nicht im Detail bekannt ist wie!

Bezügliche Deiner Situation mit Lungenmetastasen, siehst Du die Welt immer etwas aus Deiner Situation. Vorträge von Medizinern, wie auch das Interview mit Ken Pienta, sehen eher das statistische Mittel. Da sind weder MRT noch PET Scans zur primären Ausbreitungsdiagnostik vorgesehen. Selbstverständlich könnte der Einsatz dieser Bildgebung die therapeutischen Optionen besser steuern, aber das ist momentan Off-Label!
 
Zu Lungenmetastasen beim PCA hatte ich mal folgendes formuliert:
 
Pulmonary Metastases from ProstateCancer sind eine rare Erscheinung. Erstmal zu den statistischen Daten [1]:
Zwischen 1967 und 1995 wurden knapp 20.000 Männer aus unterschiedlichen Gründen autopsiert. Dabei wurde bei 1589 (8.2%) PCA entdeckt, und bei 35% von diesen 1589 Männern war der Krebs bereits hämatogen metastasiert
 
90% -> Knochen
45% -> Lunge
25% -> Leber
21% -> Brustfell
13% -> Niere
 
Lungenmetastasen sind demnach eine nicht allzu seltene Erscheinung. Was aber selten ist, ist dass sich diese als solide Tumore darstellen, also ein Proliferationsverhalten zeigen. So ist aus anderen Studien bekannt, dass sich nur etwa nur 2% Lungenmetastasen in der Primärdiagnostik zeigen[2]. Das war 1995 so, dürfte heutzutage, wegen der stärkeren Betonung der PSA gestützten Früherkennung, eher günstiger aussehen.
 
Die Leitlinien kennen keine spezielle Behandlungsstrategie bei Lungenmetastasen, so dass die Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) als Basistherapie gelten darf. Tatsächlich beschreibt Schellhammer in[2], das ADT naïve Pts. mit Lungenmetastasen, diese zu 76,5% mit Schrumpfung (RECIST) auf eine ADT Behandlung ansprechen. Schließlich kommt er zum Fazit: _"...pulmonary metastases is not necessarily worse than for patientswith metastatic disease at other sites."_
 
Bis hierhin ist das wohl alles leitlinienkonform, aber was könnte man weitergehend noch machen. Das ist eine Frage und auch diese will ich versuchen, aus meinem Verständnis heraus, zu beantworten. Die von Dir beschriebenen Lungenmetastasen sind leider nicht mehr kurativ behandelbar, das sollte klar sein. Somit geht es um Lebenszeit, Lebensqualität und dem richtigem Verhältnis von beidem. Mich würde die Frage umtreiben, warum ausgerechnet bei mir sich der Krebs in den Lungen manifestiert hat? Eine Antwort auf diese Frage könnte therapeutische Optionen erschließen.
 
---------------------------------------
*[1]:* Metastatic patterns of prostatecancer: an autopsy study of 1,589 patients
*[2]:* Schellhammer, Pulmonary metastases from prostate cancer.
*[3]:* Copeland, The Morphologic Spectrum of Metastatic Prostatic Adenocarcinoma to the Lung (leider nicht mehr verfügbar)

----------


## Optimist

Danke LowRoad,
für die ausführliche Antwort.

Literaturstelle (3) habe ich hier gefunden:

_https://academic.oup.com/ajcp/article-pdf/.../ajcpath117-0552.pdf_


*Anmerkung Östradiol*: Wert vom 31. 08. 18 :

*17 pg/ml*, liegt soweit ich weiß im Normbereich. Wie hoch kann/darf/sollte der Wert beim Hormonentzug sein ?

Ein Arzt sagte nach meiner Erstdiagnose zu mir (in etwa): "Sie wandeln in gefährlichen Höhen, wägen Sie jeden Schritt dreimal ab."
Und so bin ich (etwas zu) vorsichtig geworden und frag lieber öfter nach. Meinen Urologen habe ich darauf angesprochen, der hält Östradiol nicht für sinnvoll. Kann es ja mal beim Hausarzt probieren.

Franz

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Andi,

ich verstehe folgende Aussage nicht in deinem Beitrag #41




> Noch beängstigender ist, dass wir heute davon ausgehen, dass diese Zellen nur einen Zyklus durch den Blutkreislauf schaffen (First-Pass-Effekt), da sie den Durchlauf durch das Herz nicht überleben würden.


Winfried

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Winfried,

ich verstehe das so: In dem Absatz geht es darum, wieviele Tumorzellen den Primärtumor verlassen. Es sind beängstigend viele, meint Pienta. Und wenn man berücksichtigt, dass sie nur einen Durchlauf schaffen, dann müssen es noch mehr sein, nämlich mindestens 5000 pro Minute. Das ist es, was noch beängstigender ist.

Detlef

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Winfried,*
da habe ich auch erstmal gestutzt, wie ich es gehört hatte! Warum sollen disseminierte Tumorzellen in der Zirkulation nur einen Umlauf überleben? Hatte ich bisher noch nicht von gehört. Der _'First-Pass-Effekt'_ war natürlich bekannt, und wird beispielsweise bei der Umwandlung von Medikamenten in der Leber beschrieben. Aber warum sollte eine Tumorzelle den Durchlauf durch das Herz nicht überleben? Sicher erzeugt das mechanischen Stress auf die Zelle, aber das sollten doch einige Zellen schaffen, *sie sind doch durchaus formbar*.

Ich habe dann etwas rumgeforscht, aber auch nichts Bedeutsames zum Thema gefunden. Pimienta und Kollegen beschreiben einen *Versuch mit injizierten Tumorzellen* so:





> Die Metastasierung selbst ist ein äußerst ineffizienter Prozess, da jeder Schritt in der Metastasierungskaskade eine begrenzende Rolle für das Fortschreiten der Krankheit spielen kann, d.h. nur wenige Krebszellen können bösartige sekundäre Tumore bilden. Tierstudien zur Kinetik der einzelnen Schritte haben gezeigt, dass die Schritte nach der Extravasation die größte Metastasierungsbarriere bilden. In einem frühen Bericht wurde beispielsweise festgestellt, dass 80% der injizierten Krebszellen im Blutkreislauf überleben und in entfernte Gewebe eindringen, aber nur 1 von 40 Zellen Mikrometastasen bildete und 1 von 100 Mikrometastasen tatsächlich zu makroskopischen Tumoren heranwuchs. Weitere Studien fanden ähnliche Ergebnisse, die zeigen, dass die hohe Effizienz der Extravasation und das Überleben im Blutkreislauf vom bösartigen Potenzial der Zelle unabhängig sind. Diese Ergebnisse legen nahe, dass das Wachstum zirkulierender Tumorzellen (CTCs) in einer neuen Mikroumgebung ein Schlüsselschritt bei der Bildung metastatischer Tumore ist.


Aber ist das bei Prostatakrebs und mit Prostatakrebszellen vergleichbar? Selbst wenn die Tumorzellen 10 Umläufe schaffen würden, wäre das zwar eine quantitative Relativierung, würde aber an der eigentlichen Aussage zur Ineffektivität der Metastasierung nichts ändern, oder?

Ich stelle das hier mal ohne abschließendes Urteil zur Diskussion.

----------


## Muggelino

"Warum sollen disseminierte Tumorzellen in der Zirkulation nur einen Umlauf überleben?"

In einer Dissertation fand ich diese Aussagen:

"Bekannt    ist,    dass    CTC    bei    zahlreichen    Karzinomen    vorkommen,    und    zwar    in    extrem    geringer    Konzentration.    Beispielsweise    wurden    bei    über    900    Patienten    mit    metastasierten    Tumoren    verschiedener    Entitäten    in    keinem    Fall    mehr    als    84    CTC    in    7,5ml    Vollblut    gefunden    (Allard    et    al.    2004),    in    nicht    metastasierten    Stadien    sind    es    meist    deutlich    weniger    (Rack    et    al.    2014).    *CTC    halten    sich    nur    kurz    im    Blutkreislauf    auf,    die    Halbwertszeit    wird    auf    wenige    Stunden    geschätzt.*    Dennoch    können    sie    noch    Jahrzehnte    nach    Behandlung    des    Primärtumors    nachgewiesen    werden    (Meng    et    al.    2004),    was    dafür    spricht,    dass    eine    Quelle    replikationsfähiger    Zellen    existieren    muss    (vgl.    Cancer    dormancy    Kapitel    2.3).    Dies    war    interessanterweise    auch    bei    Patienten    ohne    Tumorrezidiv    der    Fall.    Diese    Beobachtung    zeigt,    dass    nicht    alle    CTC    in    der    Lage    sind    Metastasen    zu    bilden.    Es    wurde    festgestellt,    dass    CTC    biologisch    sehr    heterogen    sind    und  ein    unterschiedliches    metastatisches    Potential    besitzen    (Wicha    und    Hayes    2011;    Alix-Panabières    und    Pantel    2014a)."

Und hier noch eine PDF aus dem Hause Maintrac: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...wI_Hq0oQvq0dFC

Darin heisst es: "Es gibt Berechnungen, nach denen die Halbwwertzeit von Tumorzellen etwa 2,4 Stunden beträgt."

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Aber warum in die Ferne schweifen? Hier lesen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...de-Tumorzellen bildet auch.

Detlef

----------


## Barnold

Danke für den Link, Detlef. 
Die Datei habe ich mir gerade aus KISP heruntergeladen, damit ich die noch mal in Ruhe lesen kann, ausgedruckt sozusagen unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Das ist wirklich eine hervorragende Arbeit von hartmuth. 

Schöne Feiertage
Arnold

----------


## Muggelino

Ich finde es besonders interessant, wie schwach diese Tumorzellen eigentlich sind. 
"Im Blutstrom selbst lauern beständige Gefahren für die Tumorzelle. Nicht  nur die Turbulenzen im Blut können die Zelle beschädigen und zerstören.  Vor allem trifft die metastasierende Zelle hier auf das Immunsystem,  gegen das sie sich durchsetzen muß." (hartmuth)
Wenn schon die Turbulenzen eines normalen Kreislaufs sie schädigen können, dann muss das erst recht für den beschleunigten Kreislaufs beim Sport gelten, wenn das Herz schneller schlägt und das Blut durch die Adern jagt. 
Oder wenn beim Trampolinhüpfen die 2-3fache Erdanziehung auf die Tumorzellen einwirkt. Dazu begegnen sie im Blut den Abwehrkräften des Immunsystems sowie den durch die Nahrungsaufnahme darin gelösten krebshemmenden Stoffen.
Dass auch bei Menschen, die seit vielen Jahren kein Rezidiv haben, noch Tumorzellen nachgewiesen werden können, beweist, dass der Organismus sie dauerhaft in Schach halten kann. Besonders, wenn man ihn dabei gezielt unterstützt.
Ich erinnere die Aussage eines Krebsforschers (leider merke ich mir nie den Namen, daher keine Quellenangabe), dass es oft vorkommt, dass Krebskranke nach ein paar Jahren ohne Rezidiv beginnen, in den Komplementärmassnahmen nachlässig zu werden, keinen Sport mehr betreiben, sich wieder ungesund ernähren - und dass dann häufig der Krebs zurückkommt. Als hätte er nur auf seine Chance gelauert.

Allen entspannte und gesunde Feiertage!

Detlef

----------


## Optimist

> Wenn schon die Turbulenzen eines normalen Kreislaufs sie schädigen können, dann muss das erst recht für den beschleunigten Kreislaufs beim Sport gelten, wenn das Herz schneller schlägt und das Blut durch die Adern jagt. 
> Oder wenn beim Trampolinhüpfen die 2-3fache Erdanziehung auf die Tumorzellen einwirkt. Dazu begegnen sie im Blut den Abwehrkräften des Immunsystems sowie den durch die Nahrungsaufnahme darin gelösten krebshemmenden Stoffen.


Da bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch. Kann sein das Trampolinspringen oder ein schneller Puls die Tumorzellen im Blut schädigt oder sonstwie stört, aber keiner treibt  den ganzen Tag Sport. Und gerade die durchtrainierten Sportler haben einen sehr niedrigen Ruhepuls.
Da laufend neue Tumorzellen ins Blut gelangen, könnten diese dann bei ruhigeren Bedingungen an geeignete Ruheplätze gelangen. Und auch Sportler müssen gelegentlich schlafen.

Ich sehe die positive Auswirkung des Sports eher in der Stärkung der Abwehrkräfte des Immunsystems und dem Verhindern oder Verlangsamung der Entwicklung einer Osteoporose.

Franz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Franz und natürlich auch alle anderen, hier habe ich einen Link zu einem Video von und mit Prof. Ezziddin, in dem es hauptsächlich um die Therapie von neuroendokrinen Tumoren bzw. deren Metastasen geht.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b138w4rxjd...INALE.mp4?dl=0

Frohe Weihnachten
Arnold

----------


## Muggelino

> Da bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch. Kann sein das Trampolinspringen oder ein schneller Puls die Tumorzellen im Blut schädigt oder sonstwie stört, aber keiner treibt  den ganzen Tag Sport. Und gerade die durchtrainierten Sportler haben einen sehr niedrigen Ruhepuls.
> Da laufend neue Tumorzellen ins Blut gelangen, könnten diese dann bei ruhigeren Bedingungen an geeignete Ruheplätze gelangen. Und auch Sportler müssen gelegentlich schlafen.
> 
> Ich sehe die positive Auswirkung des Sports eher in der Stärkung der Abwehrkräfte des Immunsystems und dem Verhindern oder Verlangsamung der Entwicklung einer Osteoporose.
> 
> Franz


Natürlich muss man nicht rund um die Uhr Sport treiben. Aber wenn einmal täglich durch Sport ein Grossteil der CTCs gekillt werden sollte, ist doch viel erreicht.
Und ich glaube, dass ein hoher Puls in dieser Zeit den evtl. Nachteil eines niedrigeren Ruhepulses mehr als wettmacht.

Wie auch immer, Sport wirkt auch auf die CTCs.
Ich habe im Netz dies gefunden:
"Nach zwölfwöchigem Ausdauer- bzw. Kraftsport unter Chemotherapie bei Brustkrebs wurden die Patientinnen bezüglich relevanter Veränderungen der Immunparameter, der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen und der Peptidhormone Adiponektin und Leptin untersucht. Dabei konnte in beiden Interventionsgruppen eine deutliche Reduktion der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen nachgewiesen werden, besonders in der Ausdauergruppe ließ sich hier eine signifikante Zellzahlreduktion erzielen. Durch die körperliche Betätigung zeigte sich zudem ein geringere Reduktion der spezifischen sowie unspezifischen Immunparameter als in der Kontrollgruppe. Die Adiponektinwerte zeigten sich durchweg zum Zeitpunkt t2 reduziert, die Leptinwerte stellten sich in der Ausdauergruppe nach Intervention erniedrigt dar.  
In der oben aufgeführten graphischen Darstellung lässt sich ein deutlicher Zusammenhang zwischen körperlicher Aktivität und der Zellzahl der im peripheren Blut vorhandenen zirkulierenden Tumorzellen erkennen. So konnte in beiden Interventionsgruppen eine signifikante Reduktion der CTC im Gegensatz zur Kontrollgruppe erzielt und die anfängliche Alternativhypothese somit bestätigt werden. "

Quelle: eine PDF-Datei auf dieser Seite: https://macau.uni-kiel.de/receive/di...022858?lang=de

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Und hier habe ich noch einen Text gefunden zum Thema Trampolin und Lymphe:
"
*Das Lymphsystem* Trampolin springen tut etwas, was keine andere Form der Übung  erreichen kann. Es ist das effizienteste und kraftvollste Mittel zur Spülung und Entgiftung des Lymphsystems. Das Lymphsystem ist ein primäres *Abfallentsorgungssystem für den Körper*.  Es entfernt schädliche Toxine, tote Zellen, Krebszellen und  Fremdstoffe. Das System arbeitet mit weißen Blutkörperchen in  Lymphknoten, um den Körper vor Krebs zu schützen.
 Zellen, Viren, Pilze und Bakterien. Trampolin springen* regt das Immunsystem*  an, sich gegen Krebs und andere Krankheiten zu verteidigen. Dein  Lymphsystem  funktioniert durch die Schwerkraft, so dass jeder  Sprung  Ihr Lymphsystem pumpt, um Giftstoffe aus Ihrem Körper zu spülen.
 Du kannst auf dem *Trampolin theoretisch bis zu 3G erreichen*,  also 3 mal so stark wie die Schwerkraft der Erde ist. Diese variable  Schwerkraft pumpt Ihr Lymphsystem mit jedem Sprung. Sie vermeiden  Auswirkungen auf Ihre Gelenke, da das Trampolin jede Landung abfedert.
 Es dauert nur zwei Minuten, um das gesamte Lymphsystem zu spülen, während Sie alle Ihre Zellen stärken und reinigen.
*Rebounding erhöht den Lymphfluss um bis zu 15 Mal.*
Während des *Rebound-Trainings wird jede einzelne Zelle deines Körpers stärker* … Alle 75 Billionen davon.
Trampolinspringen stärkt jede Zelle des Körpers gleichzeitig und  entspricht dem Krafttraining für jede Zelle in Ihrem Körper und nicht  nur Ihrem Muskelgewebe, denn die schon  besprochenen Schwerkraftänderungen beeinflussen und trainieren jede  Zelle in Ihrem Körper.
*Das Trampolin springen bewirkt nicht nur, dass Muskeln sich  ausdehnen und zusammenziehen … Es bewirkt, dass sich jede Zelle ausdehnt  und zusammenzieht.*
 Wie bringen Sie Ihre Hautzellen dazu, einen Pushup zu machen, um die  Haut stärker und jünger zu machen? … Durch Trampolin springen!
 Der Körper hat etwa 75 Billionen Zellen und jede Zelle wird beim  Zurückprallen rund 100 Mal pro Minute gebeugt. Man kann also erkennen,  dass das Trampolin springen durchaus diverse unterschiedliche medizinische Vorteile hat!"

Aus: http://trampolin-beratung.de/2018/01...s-lymphsystem/

Das ist nun keine Studie, aber es beschreibt ganz gut die Wirkung von Trampolinsport auf Zellen. Ich nehme mal an, dass eine CTC 100 Beugungen pro Minute nicht so mag...

Detlef

----------


## manolis

Hallo Detlef,


Sehr interessant und aufschlussreich und danke für die mühe !!
Momentan bin ich im grauen veregneten Berlin gehe aber trotz Bestrahlung jeden Tag ins Fitnesstudio...
Mein Trampolin ist schon in GR und es wird Zeit das ich ihm folge !!
Für Dich und alle anderen hier im Forum entspannte besinnliche Festtage ,

jürgen

----------


## MartinWK

Diese Werbung macht's nicht schwer
Ach wenn ich doch - Trampolinverkäufer wär'
(Und besuchst du Horrorfilme, beginnt dein Herz gar stark zu klopfen, und seine Zellen - na was wohl: "*Der Horrorfilm bewirkt nicht nur, dass Muskeln sich   ausdehnen und zusammenziehen … Es bewirkt, dass sich jede Zelle ausdehnt   und zusammenzieht."* Wieviel Krebszellen Kampfpiloten bei 9G ausschwitzen, wird leider nicht angegeben. Allerdings: da ist mit 41 Jahren Schluß, da hat man noch kein PCa).

----------


## Harald_1933

> Harald du Weltenbummler


Moin Andi,

vielen Dank fuer Deine Antwort in Sachen Bob und DHB, aber, obwohl nicht geschuetzt, gehoerte dieser anspruchsvolle Titel von Anfang an dem beruehmten Spertel, und das sollte auch so bleiben! 

Gruss von unserer Rubinhochzeit in Hua Hin

Harald und Peggy

----------


## Optimist

Wieder was dazugelernt. 
Die zyklischen Dehnungen der Zellen durch den Einfluß der Blutströmung gibt es tatsächlich. 
Es wird daran geforscht, z. B.: 
http://www.fz-juelich.de/ics/ics-7/D...nung_node.html


Ob durch die Dehnungen von Zellen an Leitungsbahnen Auswirkungen auf die Ausbreitung von Tumorzellen vorhanden sind ? 
Würde sagen nein, die Zellen führen ihre Veränderungen durch um den auf sie wirkenden Druck zu verkleinern. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, Trampolinspringen ist wie viele andere Sportarten auch gesund, aber mit dem Gedanken dass man damit die zirkulierenden Tumorzellen stört kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.  

Franz

----------


## Optimist

*Zurück zum Thema der Metastasierung*

Vielleicht habe ich etwas überlesen, aber folgender link ist für mich sehr interessant und neu:

https://www.wissenschaft-aktuell.de/...015590058.html

Meine Zusammenfassung zum link:
_Genetisch unterschiedliche Tumorzellen wandern in Verbänden und verbessern dadurch ihre Chance eine Metastase zu gründen um ein Vielfaches_.

Klingt erst mal vernünftig aus der Sicht der Tumorzellen, allerdings habe ich dazu kaum Literatur gefunden.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

> Bis hierhin ist das wohl alles leitlinienkonform, aber was könnte man weitergehend noch machen. Das ist eine Frage und auch diese will ich versuchen, aus meinem Verständnis heraus, zu beantworten. Die von Dir beschriebenen Lungenmetastasen sind leider nicht mehr kurativ behandelbar, das sollte klar sein. Somit geht es um Lebenszeit, Lebensqualität und dem richtigem Verhältnis von beidem. *Mich würde die Frage umtreiben, warum ausgerechnet bei mir sich der Krebs in den Lungen manifestiert hat*? Eine Antwort auf diese Frage könnte therapeutische Optionen erschließen.


Hallo LowRoad, 
diese Frage habe ich mir schon seit der Erstdiagnose gestellt, ich bin sehr vorsichtig herangegangen, habe Infos gesammelt und gehe seit einiger Zeit von der Vererbung aus. Es kann natürlich auch anders sein, ist aber naheliegend.

Vor ca. 20 Jahren wurde bei meinem *Vater zufällig* *fortgeschrittener Lungenkrebs* festgestellt. Näher Untersuchungen erbrachten erhebliche Knochenmetastasierungen im Brustkorb- Brustwirbel- und im Beckenbereich und befallene Lymphknoten.
Von PSA oder Prostata war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann nicht die Rede. Oder ich habe es überhört, weil damals alles so unerwartet kam. Auch in den *noch vorhandenen* Untersuchungsunterlagen und Arztbriefen davon keine Hinweise.
Wir waren damals alle vom überraschenden Befund "Lungenkrebs, unheilbar" wie gelähmt, die Ärzte waren besorgt wegen der Stabilität der Wirbelsäule und leiteten eine palliative Chemo ein.
Sie erläuterten auch die aufgrund der Metastasierung kurze Lebenserwartung.
*Wäre der Hinweis "Prostata" gefallen dann hätte ich mich regelmäßig untersuchen lassen ...,* der Rest ist ja bekannt.

Nach der Chemo hatte mein Vater noch ein halbes Jahr, in dem es ihm gut ging, dann kam der Zusammenbruch - Hirnmetastasen, Bestrahlung, - 2 Wochen Besserung - dann der schnelle Tod.

Auch bei mir ein Zufallsfund, Lunge, Lymphknoten, allerdings nur eine Knochenmetastase und meine Therapien zeigen erstmal gute Wirkung. 
Und trotz allem und dieser Vorgeschichte bin und bleibe ich Optimist.

Danke Lowroad für deinen Beitrag von 2014,    https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ancer-Patients

den ich neulich fand, der mich weiter motivierte  und den ich etwas fortgeführt habe. Es gibt noch mehr Literatur zu den extremen PSA-Werten bei der Erstdiagnose, die habe aber noch nicht genau gesichtet. Kommt noch.

Franz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Franz und alle anderen Mitleser.
Meine Geschichte ist Euch ja hinlänglich bekannt. Jetzt berichte ich mal von meinem letzten Gespräch mit meinem Urologen. Auf Anraten des Strahlenmediziners, der zufällig Prostataspezialist ist, habe ich den Urologen gebeten, per Ultraschall die aktuelle Größe meiner Prostata zu bestimmen, weil der PSA-Wert bei hohen Gleasongraden ja nicht unbedingt als einziges Beurteilungskriterium anzusehen ist. Also hat er mich digital und per Ultraschall rektal untersucht. Ergebnis in eckigen Klammern wörtlich zitiert.  
[Rektale Palpation:
Ampulle frei, Prostata palpiert sich klein, weich, allenfalls leicht fixiert, aber nicht, wie zu erwarten bei gegebener Vorgeschichte, kein typischer harter PCA-Tastbefund, kein "frozen-pelvis".
Transrektale Sonographie:
Prostatavolumen ca. 20 cc , vermehrte zentrale Mikrokalzifikationen, kein eindeutiges und großflächiges kapselpenetrierendes Wachstum. ]
Mit cc sind cm3 bzw. ml gemeint.
Seiner Meinung nach ist dieser überraschend positive Status leider nicht sicher der PRLT oder der Hormontherapie zuzuordnen. Meiner Meinung nach ist er der PRLT mit 177Lu und 225Ac geschuldet. Ich bin ja nicht sein erster PCa-Patient, aber ganz sicher der einzige, der als erste Therapie die PRLT gewählt hat. Außerdem ist mir jetzt, wegen des Prostatavolumens, klar geworden, wieso der erste Urologe mit nur 6 Stanzen eine solche Trefferquote hatte. Wahrscheinlich hätte er sich mehr anstrengen müssen, um eine negative Stanze zu erhalten (kleiner Scherz). Das stärkt meinen Entschluss, mich weiter zu informieren, jetzt aber einfach nur die ADT mit Leuprorelin fortzuführen. Mein aktuelles Krafttraining besteht darin Kaminholz zu hacken. Davon liegen noch gute 12 m3 auf dem Hof. Na dann.
Alles Gute!
Arnold

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Arnold,
Habe das Prostatavolumen vor Therapie nirgends ersehen können. Gibt es Daten über vorher nachher ? Ich weiss nur, dass nur alleine eine ADT das Volumen stark reduzieren kann.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Tritus,
bei meiner Erstdiagnose wurde mit Hilfe der Sonografie (TRUS) auch die Prostatagröße bestimmt. Waren damals 80 ml. Nach Hormonentzug und frühem Docetaxel geschrumpft auf ca. 30 ml. Nächster Untersuchung Ende Februar. 

Franz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Tritus,
leider habe ich keine Informationen über das Anfangsvolumen meiner Prostata. Die Information zum aktuellen Stand habe ich nur geschrieben, weil sich der Urologe über den Zustand und das Volumen gewundert hat. Offensichtlich kennt er das aus seiner Praxis nur anders, sprich schlechter. Und ich wollte wissen, ob ich jetzt wieder ein Sonderfall bin, oder ob das normal ist.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------

